# It's finally Fall Y'all Driveler #145



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Watch y'all wanna hear?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Watch y'all wanna here?



My eyes caint hear.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Watch y'all wanna hear?



You pick.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My eyes caint hear.



I sowwy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> last post; lock it down



Go close the other one and FIX DA CLOCK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I sowwy!



The Adam's Family song.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go close the other one and FIX DA CLOCK.



I locked it; but Bama is taking credit for it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Watch y'all wanna hear?




Can I play something?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You pick.



I can't even decide on a new avatar you think I can decide on what song to post???


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I play something?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

.....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Pics of my kitchen before & in progress.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

bama said no more loitering in his yard, GIT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought Jeff was packing everythingincluding the kitchen sink for something till i read back


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff, here he is. My son had to load him on the truck. Weighed over 250 pounds. Kinda wish I had got this one...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

sweet little crickett post a pic with a ladder, ohh the humor!!!!
I think i just ruptured something


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't blame ya Nic.....that's a mighty fine buck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes sir, thats a fine un there


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> .....



That's gonna be hard to follow with any music, Nic. great scene!! 



Crickett said:


> Pics of my kitchen before & in progress.



Likin the progress Ms. Crickyy!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, here he is. My son had to load him on the truck. Weighed over 250 pounds. Kinda wish I had got this one...







havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet little crickett post a pic with a ladder, ohh the humor!!!!
> I think i just ruptured something



 



Jeff C. said:


> That's gonna be hard to follow with any music, Nic. great scene!!
> 
> 
> 
> Likin the progress Ms. Crickyy!



Thank Jeff! It's gonna be nice when we are done with it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Don't blame ya Nic.....that's a mighty fine buck!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes sir, thats a fine un there





I watched him 3 afternoons in a row, from my front door as he fed in the field in front of my house. Even put Quigley to my shoulder and laid the crosshairs on his high shoulder once. 

Tell me I don`t have willpower. I`ve come a loooong way from the `70s....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, here he is. My son had to load him on the truck. Weighed over 250 pounds. Kinda wish I had got this one...



Dang....what a monster!!!  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet little crickett post a pic with a ladder, ohh the humor!!!!
> I think i just ruptured something



And that was just to remove the drawers.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....what a monster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And that was just to remove the drawers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I watched him 3 afternoons in a row, from my front door as he fed in the field in front of my house. Even put Quigley to my shoulder and laid the crosshairs on his high shoulder once.
> 
> Tell me I don`t have willpower. I`ve come a loooong way from the `70s....


Your a better man than I am.  He would have had a chunk of lead tossed at him.  Thats a beast!


Jeff C. said:


> Dang....what a monster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And that was just to remove the drawers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Pics of my kitchen before & in progress.


Them drawers are NASTY.
Progress looks awesome!


Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, here he is. My son had to load him on the truck. Weighed over 250 pounds. Kinda wish I had got this one...


Kinda wish H22 woulda get this one...... I like a freezer full of venison.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



giggle qwang


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them drawers are NASTY.
> Progress looks awesome!
> 
> Kinda wish H22 woulda get this one...... I like a freezer full of venison.



Girl that ain't nothin compared to what the insides looked like before we cleaned & painted them. I'll spare ya'll since it's so close to lunch time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 2, 2014)

That is a fine buck, Nic.
Good morning Ya'll, fresh new dribbler thread. Smells nice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> That is a fine buck, Nic.
> Good morning Ya'll, fresh new dribbler thread. Smells nice.



Quack or mud will be along shortly to resolve that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

Here`s some more from across the road. All from within a mile of the house.

Even the does are big.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s some more from across the road. All from within a mile of the house.
> 
> Even the does are big.



Where are you huntin'? Those are some fine bucks


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Where are you huntin'? Those are some fine bucks





Around my house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic hunts the local sub divisions after dark with a hawk and stealth of a big cat.  Them deer are used to humans so he doesnt even have to play the wind.  Notice all the pics are at night.  Hes a smart fella like that.
Well theres the one day time pic but that was a late night,early morning kill.  Had to track it because his aim with the hawk was slightly off..  The gun is just there for a better looking photo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....what a monster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And that was just to remove the drawers.



cricket took off her drawers?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic hunts the local sub divisions after dark with a hawk and stealth of a big cat.  Them deer are used to humans so he doesnt even have to play the wind.  Notice all the pics are at night.  Hes a smart fella like that.
> Well theres the one day time pic but that was a late night,early morning kill.  Had to track it because his aim with the hawk was slightly off..  The gun is just there for a better looking photo





I`m also the champion watermelon thief in the tri-state area. 

Well, I was till I got to where I can`t run anymore...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2014)

Just passing through for a refill


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Around my house.



What county?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m also the champion watermelon thief in the tri-state area.
> 
> Well, I was till I got to where I can`t run anymore...



Nic gonna be stealing water mellons in a rascal scooter sooner or later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What county?



helpful advice here..  Dont poke the bear too much


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What county?




Lee.




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic gonna be stealing water mellons in a rascal scooter sooner or later




Too noisy!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic gonna be stealing water mellons in a rascal scooter sooner or later


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> helpful advice here..  Dont poke the bear too much



i thought you were a cub?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Lee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case just get something faster.  That new buggy of your wifes should work just fine.  You could even get her to ump out and grab em for ya.  All you gotta do is drive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i thought you were a cub?



Im still kinda keeping my eye on you for now.  I seen where you used paint to profess your love for me..  Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In that case just get something faster.  That new buggy of your wifes should work just fine.  You could even get her to ump out and grab em for ya.  All you gotta do is drive





I`ll need to contemplate on that a spell. Plus, she`s particular about that that buggy.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

What does ump out even mean?  Something to do with baseball?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll need to contemplate on that a spell. Plus, she`s particular about that that buggy.



Uh, cancel that.  For your safety, and mine, find another vehicle...


BTW i sent you a couple of pics


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

ccherry+ is in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What does ump out even mean?  Something to do with baseball?



Its a souf ga. thing, you wouldnt understand


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cricket took off her drawers?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett, if The Redhead sees those kitchen pictures, she`s gonna want to remodel her kitchen.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, if The Redhead sees those kitchen pictures, she`s gonna want to remodel her kitchen.



What's wrong with that? You can do it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What's wrong with that? You can do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

I cant speak for Nic, but I can tell you for myself.  There is a huge difference between ability and desire


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Jeff C. Did you happen to notice this pretty lady as you were leaving the Island Wish I had a picture of the VooDoo tree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cricket took off her drawers?



criketts got long legs.....but short arms. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`m also the champion watermelon thief in the tri-state area.
> 
> Well, I was till I got to where I can`t run anymore...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeff C. Did you happen to notice this pretty lady as you were leaving the Island Wish I had a picture of the VooDoo tree.



Heck No.....wish yall had showed me that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

I`m not a good carpenter, for sure not a cabinet maker. I can build a pole barn and such, but not any really good stuff.

Somebody tell Mattech that that the big kings are hittin` off the Panama City and Destin piers right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

I forgot the music, then couldn't find a proper song, but it is approaching so......

Here Ms Crickyy..... it fits with msh tu tu's pic of the lady tree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck No.....wish yall had showed me that!



How'd you miss it. She's standing right off the road as you leave the Island. You were probably texting and driving.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Nic, thems some big ole deer. I ain killed a doe in so long I can't remember the last time I did, but if a nanny that size walked by, she'd be DRT.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeff C. Did you happen to notice this pretty lady as you were leaving the Island Wish I had a picture of the VooDoo tree.


This is what I find when I put in VooDoo tree.........  I can't find your picture..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd you miss it. She's standing right off the road as you leave the Island. You were probably texting and driving.



Nope....My gps on my phone was talkin to me, but MizT's wasn't  We had the same exact gps on the way down, but hers was something different than what we had on the way back and not talking, trying to help her fix that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> This is what I find when I put in VooDoo tree.........  I can't find your picture..



That's the WELCOME/MYSTERY TREE. It gets decorated for each season. The voo doo tree was on the beach.It is mostly decorated with seashells, but it did have a bone wrapped in leather and some other funky looking leather thing hanging on it. 
I got a pic, but my home computer is broken and I can't load them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's the WELCOME/MYSTERY TREE. It gets decorated for each season. The voo doo tree was on the beach.It is mostly decorated with seashells, but it did have a bone wrapped in leather and some other funky looking leather thing hanging on it.
> I got a pic, but my home computer is broken and I can't load them.



I didn get a pic...should have.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

looks like 0 lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Smoked sausage wiff black beans and yeller rice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like 0 lunch





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoked sausage wiff black beans and yeller rice.




Hmmmm.......  

Do not want 0


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

0 is no good


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like 0 lunch





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smoked sausage wiff black beans and yeller rice.


that sounds good.............. corned beef sammich, sliced up bell pepper & chips.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok....found turkey breast, will slice for sammich.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

update, found a protein bar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

ok.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

Louie, you pass on that info on the piers?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Louie, you pass on that info on the piers?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8970228&postcount=855

Kinda


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8970228&postcount=855
> 
> Kinda




 You acornhead, that ain`t what I said!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

nancy is an idiot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You acornhead, that ain`t what I said!


I know, but it made me laugh.  Im sure he got the point tho 


hdm03 said:


> nancy is an idiot



Fix the clock girlyman


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

I took care of it

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8970318&postcount=865


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03=hiney smoocher


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nancy is an idiot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

found hdm03s mug shot


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not a good carpenter, for sure not a cabinet maker. I can build a pole barn and such, but not any really good stuff.



My hubby claims he ain't no carpenter either but he has built some really nice stuff


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

kissey kissey


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I took care of it
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8970318&postcount=865


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



dont encourage shim


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

update, Zaxbys 4 lunch


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I took care of it
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8970318&postcount=865


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> update, Zaxbys 4 lunch



Oreos & a Diet Coke


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


thanks for having my back maam 


Crickett said:


> Oreos & a Diet Coke



Double stuffed oreos?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Leftover jambalaya here


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for having my back maam
> 
> 
> Double stuffed oreos?





Nope. They are some Aldi brand. They tastes the same as real oreos & are half the price.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

BTW I had to bring back the short girls avatar to remind y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope. They are some Aldi brand. They tastes the same as real oreos & are half the price.



LMS dips oreos in Pnut butter


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS dips oreos in Pnut butter



So.....I used to unscrew them and scrape the icing off with my teef, then eat the cookie part. Still do ever onced in a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

When nobody's lookin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Leftover jambalaya here



You win!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS dips oreos in Pnut butter



Mmmm....might have to try that. 



Jeff C. said:


> So.....I used to unscrew them and scrape the icing off with my teef, then eat the cookie part. Still do ever onced in a while.



My 8 year old son does this too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

hom03?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nancy is an idiot





havin_fun_huntin said:


> found hdm03s mug shot





Workin2Hunt said:


> Leftover jambalaya here


that sounds goooood to def!


Jeff C. said:


> So.....I used to unscrew them and scrape the icing off with my teef, then eat the cookie part. Still do ever onced in a while.


 yep!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Later y'all! Time to go watch Once Upon a Time while I fold clothes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mmmm....might have to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> My 8 year old son does this too!



Is he particular about getting the icing to come off clean all on one half?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Later y'all! Time to go watch Once Upon a Time while I fold clothes!



Later Crickyy...let us know what happened when you come back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So.....I used to unscrew them and scrape the icing off with my teef, then eat the cookie part. Still do ever onced in a while.



Thats how I still eat them to this day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So.....I used to unscrew them and scrape the icing off with my teef, then eat the cookie part. Still do ever onced in a while.



I do the same sept I lick the icing then eat the cookie IN PUBLIC.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Is he particular about getting the icing to come off clean all on one half?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mmmm....might have to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> My 8 year old son does this too!





Keebs said:


> that sounds goooood to def!
> 
> yep!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats how I still eat them to this day





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do the same sept I lick the icing then eat the cookie IN PUBLIC.



^^^^ Big Time LOL ing ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Ms Crickyy was talkin bout this "Once upon a time", wasn't she?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do the same sept I lick the icing then eat the cookie IN PUBLIC.



Mrs h say she aint got no shame in her oreo eating game


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a souf ga. thing, you wouldnt understand



I'm from south Ga and I don't understand it either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm from south Ga and I don't understand it either.



where is fl. Georgia at??


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is fl. Georgia at??



I didn't say I lived there now!


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm from Columbus Ga.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm from Columbus Ga.



I wouldnt tell many folks that


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

But I am coming back for good.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wouldnt tell many folks that



Ok I'll bite why?


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Mrs. H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Ok I'll bite why?



its columbus..


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its columbus..



LOL it's still Georgia goofy


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

maybe that's why I never heard it before we different


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey Mrs. H



Hey Kayrun.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 2, 2014)

bbl


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

I hate the first of the month......... bills start coming in & I haftawork!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

Crayon was in here......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

karen936 said:


> LOL it's still Georgia goofy



True, good point


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

How does my boss "butt dial" the office when he wears his phone on his belt?!?!  I have to holler to get his attention, then he's like "Did you call me?"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How does my boss "butt dial" the office when he wears his phone on his belt?!?!  I have to holler to get his attention, then he's like "Did you call me?"





I have people butt dial here all the time. One time there was a message on the machine from the night before. Somebody was having a PARTY passing out beers and talking bout girls. It went on forever. I finally just hung up.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Later Crickyy...let us know what happened when you come back.



Didn't get to finish that episode. 



Jeff C. said:


> Ms Crickyy was talkin bout this "Once upon a time", wasn't she?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Kayrun.



I pronounce her name that way too! I got a cousin named Karen & we call her Kayrun. 



Keebs said:


> How does my boss "butt dial" the office when he wears his phone on his belt?!?!  I have to holler to get his attention, then he's like "Did you call me?"


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have people butt dial here all the time. One time there was a message on the machine from the night before. Somebody was having a PARTY passing out beers and talking bout girls. It went on forever. I finally just hung up.



My mama butt dials me ALL the time!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have people butt dial here all the time. One time there was a message on the machine from the night before. Somebody was having a PARTY passing out beers and talking bout girls. It went on forever. I finally just hung up.



Mrs H = Still got an answering machine that takes a cassette tape.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mrs H = Still got an answering machine that takes a cassette tape.



What do you expect......her cell phone is in a bag with a strap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mrs H = Still got an answering machine that takes a cassette tape.



Probably true in this office.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What do you expect......her cell phone is in a bag with a strap



No you di'int 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Probably true in this office.



Sounds like my office.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have people butt dial here all the time. One time there was a message on the machine from the night before. Somebody was having a PARTY passing out beers and talking bout girls. It went on forever. I finally just hung up.


 I am soooo glad we don't have an answering machine!  


Workin2Hunt said:


> No you di'int


 yeah he did, always does, always will........... hdm03=NegaNelly/cut-down type person........


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

i just a play around type of person......no harm intended


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i just a play around type of person......no harm intended


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

J Law, YUMMY


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

CRICKETT!!!!!! I found us another "Short retort"!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CRICKETT!!!!!! I found us another "Short retort"!!



In my case that explains a lot.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

lord have mercy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Going to see Mother's Finest next Friday night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Fixed it for yall.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Going to see Mother's Finest next Friday night!



You mean....GrandMother's Finest?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Went to the little local store, lady was in there talkin on her phone while I was @ the register and about to walk out.

She said, "So dey don play dat?" "MmmmmHmmm MmmmmmHmmm".


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Gotta run an errand...bbl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You mean....GrandMother's Finest?



How dare you. 




Well.................. They were THE BAND in Athens back in the early 80's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Cannonball!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Mud


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Crap


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Mrs H = Quang again


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for yall.......


sortakinda fixed it, eh?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mrs H = Quang again


she's getting good on her quick exits too!  Ain't gonna be "Cannonball" much longer!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

gonna be "brrrrr" later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna be "brrrrr" later



then it will be MsColdnet22


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> then it will be MsColdnet22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.walb.com/story/26686600/sw-ga-represented-in-most-dangerous-cities-list

toot tifton is on the list


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://www.walb.com/story/26686600/sw-ga-represented-in-most-dangerous-cities-list
> 
> toot tifton is on the list


 quiet a few on there I would never have considered..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.homesecurityshield.org/news/most-dangerous-cities-in-georgia/


detailed list...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Nancy = plethora of useless information


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nancy = plethora of useless information



Billy is my mentor


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Billy is my mentor


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


>







Keebs said:


> CRICKETT!!!!!! I found us another "Short retort"!!







gobbleinwoods said:


> then it will be MsColdnet22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

J law twice on 1 page WOOHOO


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> J law twice on 1 page WOOHOO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



  dont take much to impress me, cant ya tell


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


bless his heart............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

haters


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

lot of negativity up in herra


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

by da way.......what is "J law"?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> by da way.......what is "J law"?



REally????


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> REally????



afraid so.......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> afraid so.......


 bless yo heart...........

ok, I'm outta here on that one...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> REally????



I don't know eiver


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> afraid so.......



Jennifer Lawrence.  the Pretty young lady in keebs lil"yeah ok" clip


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

katnis (sp?) from hunger games?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> katnis (sp?) from hunger games?



That explains that. Is that a movie or TV show.
Now, crown me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That explains that. Is that a movie or TV show.
> Now, crown me.



MOVIE, dear lawd


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MOVIE, dear lawd



Well, that explains that. FYI, Green Bay is playing feetsball tonight.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont take much to impress me, cant ya tell






Keebs said:


> bless his heart............






havin_fun_huntin said:


> haters


I don't hate her. I like her! Can't wait for Mocking Jay to come out next month! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> MOVIE, dear lawd



It was a book 1st


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2014)

BrokebackQuack . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BrokebackQuack . .



You to old to do that in your avitar. Silly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Whoop!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You to old to do that in your avitar. Silly.









Jeff C. said:


> Whoop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Nuttin..... 

G'Night Quackbro.....take care of that back, Hoss!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin.....
> 
> G'Night Quackbro.....take care of that back, Hoss!





See ya Chief, 'bout time for anudder pain pill . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya Chief, 'bout time for anudder pain pill . .



Just avoid the powder.  

Well it is the last work day before a week of forced vacation.  But alas it won't be a true week off as the honey-do punch list is getting longer not shorter.   face palm:

Well the coffee is brewed and ready


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just avoid the powder.
> 
> Well it is the last work day before a week of forced vacation.  But alas it won't be a true week off as the honey-do punch list is getting longer not shorter.   face palm:
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and ready




'Morning GW, no mo powder for me !!!


Hope ya'll have a great vacation, should be awesome weather in Helen !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

Morning everyone, happy Friday!!!! It is Friday right?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone, happy Friday!!!! It is Friday right?





Yap, one mo night, off the weekend, start dayz Monday, might stay on nights ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yap, one mo night, off the weekend, start dayz Monday, might stay on nights ???



You are a better man than me brother.... I hate night shift with a passion!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You are a better man than me brother.... I hate night shift with a passion!



That extra dime an hour isn't worth it is it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You are a better man than me brother.... I hate night shift with a passion!





gobbleinwoods said:


> That extra dime an hour isn't worth it is it?





Always dread the first one back, but quickly get used to it, kinda/sorta.  For some reason I sleep better during the day vs nights, plus I HATE getting up early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That extra dime an hour isn't worth it is it?


No it ain't! I have never worked so close to home before. Door to door 10 min. The money is good and benefits are outstanding (except for the vacation policy).



Hooked On Quack said:


> Always dread the first one back, but quickly get used to it, kinda/sorta.  For some reason I sleep better during the day vs nights, plus I HATE getting up early.



I had a job that required me to be on site by 4am every day. I loved that job but they closed the Atlanta branch and moved everything to Chicago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> No it ain't! I have never worked so close to home before. Door to door 10 min. The money is good and benefits are outstanding (except for the vacation policy).
> 
> 
> 
> I had a job that required me to be on site by 4am every day. I loved that job but they closed the Atlanta branch and moved everything to Chicago.



Being a wise man I see you did not follow them.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Being a wise man I see you did not follow them.



No way!!! My dad did though... Hated every minute of it!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

I ain't been


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

Kang in a long time!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm ready for breakfast/dinner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

^^^^^^^  KANG BOG !!!



I'm ready for my morning beer on the drive home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Mornin bog, gobble and Quack. Hungry dogs will awaken.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin bog, gobble and Quack. Hungry dogs will awaken.





'Morning Chiefbro, hope all is well with your crowd !!!

Be sure and check out the last couple pages of the Billy thread,  Lil Jimmy made a GRAND entrance !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning Chiefbro, hope all is well with your crowd !!!
> 
> Be sure and check out the last couple pages of the Billy thread,  Lil Jimmy made a GRAND entrance !!!



All is well here, Quack......you takin care of that back?

Oh lawd, I gotta see this.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All is well here, Quack......you takin care of that back?
> 
> Oh lawd, I gotta see this.






Yessir, seems like the more I move around the better it feels, think mebbe I babied it too much, still being careful though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Actually, I show more a lot more mercy than you and a lot of these boys realize. Most won`t admit it, but a few will.
> 
> It`s a thankless job to save people from themselves, but sometimes it`s worth it. My friends know this.
> 
> Regards...



Not posting in a billie thread  but did read this AM since Quack sent us there.

^^^ I will admit Nic has saved me a few times.  Top shelf button controller IMO.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not posting in a billie thread  but did read this AM since Quack sent us there.
> 
> ^^^ I will admit Nic has saved me a few times.  Top shelf button controller IMO.



what did I miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, seems like the more I move around the better it feels, think mebbe I babied it too much, still being careful though.



I'm sure you have probably gone already, but go get you one of those BIG excercise balls (inexpensive). Lay over that joker gently and roll back and forth, it helps mine tremendously.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!



Mudro!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!



Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!



Morning muddy buddy!!! How are you doing today brother?

Some nice rain falling here in paulding this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sure you have probably gone already, but go get you one of those BIG excercise balls (inexpensive). Lay over that joker gently and roll back and forth, it helps mine tremendously.


Jeff, lay on your back or you belly?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!



MORNING MUD!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

FRIDAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!
Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, lay on your back or you belly?
> 
> 
> MORNING MUD!



Belly, can't even think about bending backwards. My condition is spondylolithesis (L5 forward on S1) with 2 small herniations in L5 and L4.

I'm stretching it out by laying over it on belly. Although, it's still bothersome to bend at the waist in that direction also.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

keebs, your profile pic taken at crystal lake?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!



Mornin galfriend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs = rubber hat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Belly, can't even think about bending backwards. My condition is spondylolithesis (L5 forward on S1) with 2 small herniations in L5 and L4.
> 
> I'm stretching it out by laying over it on belly. Although, it's still bothersome to bend at the waist in that direction also.



I know we have talked about it before, but do you have or considered getting and inversion table?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, your profile pic taken at crystal lake?


yep, can you pick me out?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!


hey you....... I made "small" progress last night on both things we discussed!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = rubber hat


VERY close........ that is the aunt I was named after!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning muddy buddy!!! How are you doing today brother?
> 
> Some nice rain falling here in paulding this morning.


I'm good, you? Beautiful morning here in Tifton. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, lay on your back or you belly?
> 
> 
> MORNING MUD!


Morning Leroy



Keebs said:


> FRIDAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!


Hey you


Jeff C. said:


> Belly, can't even think about bending backwards. My condition is spondylolithesis (L5 forward on S1) with 2 small herniations in L5 and L4.
> 
> I'm stretching it out by laying over it on belly. Although, it's still bothersome to bend at the waist in that direction also.


Big round ball + muds round belly=loling


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm good, you? Beautiful morning here in Tifton.
> 
> Morning Leroy
> 
> ...



Now me = lol ing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

keebs, i got no clue.. i was thinking far right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Mud = does not need ball


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mud got funnies.. made me LOL


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey you
> Big round ball + muds round belly=loling


 hey yourself........... you finished counting yet?!?!
I think you'd have a you tube hit..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, i got no clue.. i was thinking far right?



bOOM bOOM = rong


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep, can you pick me out?
> 
> hey you....... I made "small" progress last night on both things we discussed!



  

You know what I mean.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud = does not need ball


Mud has plenty of ball, gotta whole pallet of ball



Keebs said:


> hey yourself........... you finished counting yet?!?!
> I think you'd have a you tube hit..................


Through, now to catch up on everything that wasnt getting done


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

bOOM bOOM = no clue


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud has plenty of ball, gotta whole pallet of ball
> 
> 
> Through, now to catch up on everything that wasnt getting done



through, threw, thru


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud has plenty of ball, gotta whole pallet of ball
> 
> 
> Through, now to catch up on everything that wasnt getting done




Mud = catchin up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8972220&postcount=226


Mud = rusty


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, i got no clue.. i was thinking far right?


nope, the next one is my Mama........... there are 3 sisters in the group & three sister-in-laws, you can't tell me you don't see the sisters..........


Jeff C. said:


> You know what I mean.....


yep, yep, yep!


mudracing101 said:


> Through, now to catch up on everything that wasnt getting done





Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM = no clue


:no no: he was close, the oldest & youngest in that set really favor more than I realized until I really looked at this picture.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Mornin idjits


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, the next one is my Mama........... there are 3 sisters in the group & three sister-in-laws, you can't tell me you don't see the sisters..........
> 
> yep, yep, yep!
> 
> ...



Yall all lookalot alike... i give up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

wait, keebs is the shortest on the far left.. shes vertically challenged


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8972220&postcount=226
> 
> 
> Mud = rusty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mud and Mrs H 22, yall have pictures sent to yalls FB yall might like


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin idjits



Backatcha....literally!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin idjits



Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud and Mrs H 22, yall have pictures sent to yalls FB yall might like



Let me go check


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud and Mrs H 22, yall have pictures sent to yalls FB yall might like


I dont watch foozball silly.


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Morning Crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont watch foozball silly.
> 
> 
> Morning Crickett



  ooops


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wheres Mrs. H??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

LOOK Jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm back


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Got to get some work done, later y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin Ms Long legs.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Stormin here in Carrollton


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back



Bout time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Stormin here in Carrollton



Just a light mist here so far.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Its beautiful here in Tifton..


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont watch foozball silly.
> 
> 
> Morning Crickett







Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ms Long legs.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin Crickett 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its beautiful here in Tifton..



I hear it's always beautiful there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm good, you? Beautiful morning here in Tifton.
> 
> Morning Leroy
> 
> ...


it's always beautiful in Tifton!! Wish I was there with you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin idjits


How 'bout it Bobby!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, keebs is the shortest on the far left.. shes vertically challenged


 nope, not blood kin........... but I tell you no lie, that aunt looks the same now as then, she has changed the least to me..... 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Mernin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Crickett
> 
> 
> 
> I hear it's always beautiful there.



95% of the time.. we need not discuss that other 5% tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a light mist here so far.



Update: Nice moderate to heavy rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

bOOM bOOM, was yesterday Hom03's Friday?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How 'bout it Bobby!



Hiya Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, was yesterday Hom03's Friday?



He didnt say.  Im kinda avoiding him.  He professed is love for me in red paint and it makes me nervous.  I wonder if he got the red paint from mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Welcome back Mud!


How's Sandy and Clay getting along


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome back Mud!
> 
> 
> How's Sandy and Clay getting along


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He didnt say.  Im kinda avoiding him.  He professed is love for me in red paint and it makes me nervous.  I wonder if he got the red paint from mud?







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin Mrs. H


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh Keebs, Im FINALLY gonna finish the trim in the babys room saturday.  Gonna go huntin first tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Yo Yo tu tu!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome back Mud!
> 
> 
> How's Sandy and Clay getting along





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh Keebs, Im FINALLY gonna finish the trim in the babys room saturday.  Gonna go huntin first tho


 good deal!  I hope to go get a ladder stand down & get J to put a new seat on it & put it down on the *secret-secret* area!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2014)

I am a little late getting to this party this morning.

I unfortunately became a full fledged member of the DARWIN AWARD WINNERS last night and I am happy to have survived it.  I'll do my best to write a thread about it later today so that other people won't be as STUPID as I was last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am a little late getting to this party this morning.
> 
> I unfortunately became a full fledged member of the DARWIN AWARD WINNERS last night and I am happy to have survived it.  I'll do my best to write a thread about it later today so that other people won't be as STUPID as I was last night.



Nuttin like a good Darwin Award thread, EE. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Mucho rain.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> it's always beautiful in Tifton!! Wish I was there with you.


Come on, you bring the lawn chair and i'll buy the beer.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> He didnt say.  Im kinda avoiding him.  He professed is love for me in red paint and it makes me nervous.  I wonder if he got the red paint from mud?


Nope, i only sell invisible paint.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome back Mud!
> 
> 
> How's Sandy and Clay getting along


They are not, but good morning to you



Keebs said:


> good deal!  I hope to go get a ladder stand down & get J to put a new seat on it & put it down on the *secret-secret* area!


Secret... really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mucho rain.....



Kang


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Eagle Eye = stupid last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Kang



Keepin you on your toes!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Eagle Eye = stupid last night



    

much lol ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Storm is hera, W2H!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sunshine here, i repeat, sunshine here.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Storm is hera, W2H!



Yep, it won't last too long though. It's already gone from here and just cloudy.



mudracing101 said:


> Sunshine here, i repeat, sunshine here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Nic gonna be geting in on the rain soon


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Secret... really?


have I given you the tour yet?


Jeff C. said:


> Storm is hera, W2H!





mudracing101 said:


> Sunshine here, i repeat, sunshine here.


here too.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic gonna be geting in on the rain soon


I gotta go pull up a radar........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Not for long, Mud!



http://weatherspark.com/#!maps;a=US...6,alpha:0.7,loop:1;msl=temperatureC;mol=radar


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> have I given you the tour yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look ^^^^^


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Come on, you bring the lawn chair and i'll buy the beer.
> Nope, i only sell invisible paint.
> 
> They are not, but good morning to you
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic gonna be geting in on the rain soon


If you get the amount of rain I jus got your food plots will be very happy, happy, happy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> If you get the amount of rain I jus got your food plots will be very happy, happy, happy!



food plots?  I aint been in a club in 2-3 years now


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Still getting it here.....training somewhat.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Look ^^^^^


 wonder if I should warn my bossman, he's out at his hunting property planting some food plots.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> have I given you the tour yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know, Have  you given me the tour??


Jeff C. said:


> Not for long, Mud!
> 
> 
> 
> http://weatherspark.com/#!maps;a=US...6,alpha:0.7,loop:1;msl=temperatureC;mol=radar


It'll go around us


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

We cant sell stuff in here, but can we trade stuff??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

dont warn him keebs.. its payback for making you work while hes out having fun


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know, Have  you given me the tour??
> 
> It'll go around us


nope, never took you through the gate, although you have rode by it a few times........... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont warn him keebs.. its payback for making you work while hes out having fun


I feel sorry for him, he's doing it all by himself, but he said he'd be through in about 30 minutes............ heck, he's told me every year to come out there & I could shoot anything I wanted, I've just never gone..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We cant sell stuff in here, but can we trade stuff??



Yessir, I do believe! 

Whachoo got?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, never took you through the gate, although you have rode by it a few times...........
> I feel sorry for him, he's doing it all by himself, but he said he'd be through in about 30 minutes............ heck, he's told me every year to come out there & I could shoot anything I wanted, I've just never gone..


Nice place for a gathering 
You need to take him up on that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We cant sell stuff in here, but can we trade stuff??



You aint getting Bloo........MY lawn chairs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm getting worried


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mud having withdraws?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I do believe!
> 
> Whachoo got?


I'm going to start a post, i'm willing to be a good friend in exchange for some of the people here to take me hunting at their places. And y'all know how much fun i'm to have around


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint getting Bloo........MY lawn chairs.



I need some, Billy stole mine at the lake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm getting worried



 Last Post: It's finally Fall Y'all Driveler #145 Yesterday 04:34 PM


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2014)

Pouring down rain here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last Post: It's finally Fall Y'all Driveler #145 Yesterday 04:34 PM



He might of got banded for not fixing the clock.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm getting worried



I'm not.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Pouring down rain here!



Looking forward to the cooler temps behind it, gnats was trying to tote me off yesterday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to start a post, i'm willing to be a good friend in exchange for some of the people here to take me hunting at their places. And y'all know how much fun i'm to have around
> 
> 
> I need some, Billy stole mine at the lake.



Mud= likes to talk=very social..

funny lil fella, he is


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud= likes to talk=very social..
> 
> funny lil fella, he is



So you takin me huntin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> So you takin me huntin



Mud, I assure you.  If i was in a club you would be welcome to join me anytime!
I got 12 acres i can hunt and thats gonna be limited during rifle season


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, I assure you.  If i was in a club you would be welcome to join me anytime!
> I got 12 acres i can hunt and thats gonna be limited during rifle season


We'll ride to Keebs and hunt the secret spot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, I assure you.  If i was in a club you would be welcome to join me anytime!
> I got 12 acres i can hunt and thats gonna be limited during rifle season





mudracing101 said:


> We'll ride to Keebs and hunt the secret spot.



You drivin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You drivin



ok, just dont tell Keebs.  Shes got a booner over there.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We'll ride to Keebs and hunt the secret spot.


_really?_


mudracing101 said:


> You drivin


he was blind-folded, he'll just get you lost............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, just dont tell Keebs.  Shes got a booner over there.



We'll tell her after, give her a back strap


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, just dont tell Keebs.  Shes got a booner over there.


just talked to my bud that sent the pic, it is for REAL, just in SC, not the secret farm.......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> We'll tell her after, give her a back strap


it'll take more than that..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> _really?_
> 
> he was blind-folded, he'll just get you lost............



Dont worry after 4 or 5 i'll drive and we'll pick you up


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it'll take more than that..........



Trade


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont worry after 4 or 5 i'll drive and we'll pick you up


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Trade


we might could work a deal..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> we might could work a deal..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

No kidding, that place is good and open.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No kidding, that place is good and open.



we'll take the golf cart, better leave early


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just talked to my bud that sent the pic, it is for REAL, just in SC, not the secret farm.......



Told ya that wern't no Souf Gawga deer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> King



Da KING is back. 


MzH22=know her deers.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Looking forward to the cooler temps behind it, gnats was trying to tote me off yesterday.



Musta been some good size gnats.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Musta been some good size gnats.



Huge gnats


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Musta been some good size gnats.



Notice he said TRYING.  Obviously, they failed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, hom03+, mrs. hornet22+, Jeff C.+
Muds gonna be so happy


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

hom03+ = not up to date with pop culture


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin, hom03+, mrs. hornet22+, Jeff C.+
> Muds gonna be so happy





hdm03 said:


> hom03+ = not up to date with pop culture



Mz.H22=don't watch movies or TV(unless it's sports or The Walking Dead)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm getting worried





mudracing101 said:


> He might of got banded for not fixing the clock.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anybody really care.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Does anybody really care.



Not really.....


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mz.H22=don't watch movies or TV(unless it's sports or The Walking Dead)



Never have watched walking dead.......it's either sports or my kindle


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Notice he said TRYING.  Obviously, they failed






Too much Golden Corral


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thunder.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hom03+ = not up to date with pop culture


Homo!! Where ya been buddy?



Workin2Hunt said:


> Too much Golden Corral



Speakin of, 30 more minutes


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thunder.



Took the little puppy out earlier & it thundered so loud it shook the ground. Skeered her ta def.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not really.....


i do..i think


hdm03 said:


> Never have watched walking dead.......it's either sports or my kindle


walking deadis awesome!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Too much Golden Corral


nah, to many beers.  he needs to start back smoking (inset jeffs smoking smiley here*)


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i do..i think
> 
> walking deadis awesome!
> 
> nah, to many beers.  he needs to start back smoking (inset jeffs smoking smiley here*)



no more smokin, no no smiley


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Took the little puppy out earlier & it thundered so loud it shook the ground. Skeered her ta def.



well you took her out to relieve herself, it prolly didnt take long after that


----------



## Crickett (Oct 3, 2014)

Fixin to go eat lunch with my hubby!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

I walked down to a creek that is coming off a 30 acre pond  yesterday afternoon.  Caught some a few lil nice one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Went to the bank, told her i just wanted to cash my check today. The Teller took my check , quick glance and laughed


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I walked down to a creek that is coming off a 30 acre pond  yesterday afternoon.  Caught some a few lil nice one.



I need to get my eyes checked, they blurry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Went to the bank, told her i just wanted to cash my check today. The Teller took my check , quick glance and laughed



was she hot?
always stings worse when a hottie laughs at you


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

No...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mud=need big raise


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

fuzzy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to get my eyes checked, they blurry.



I make a good photog


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuzzy caught some lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I make a good photog



I get it though, nothing better that a lil creek fishin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fuzzy caught some lunch



rumor has it bigfeets are great fishers


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

i heard the same thing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I walked down to a creek that is coming off a 30 acre pond  yesterday afternoon.  Caught some a few lil nice one.






Bream eat real good.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

they taste good too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

salt water fish taste more gooder


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint getting Bloo........MY lawn chairs.



There you are......... Lock up your valuables everyone!!!**


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

man, its poppin in here.. 







yeah, not really


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, its poppin in here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lunch............. another manwich, chips and pickles.........
I think tomorrow night calls for a pot of chili!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Rain, all of a sudden!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> lunch............. another manwich, chips and pickles.........
> I think tomorrow night calls for a pot of chili!



Great Ideer.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great Ideer.




I also wanna try the crock pot tater soup!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I also wanna try the crock pot tater soup!



Not too keen on soup.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

1/2 pound burger with bacon, blue cheese and fried jalapeno's from a little place down the road. 

W2H = Not doin much rest of the day


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not too keen on soup.


I do, crock pot=fix it & forget it!


Workin2Hunt said:


> 1/2 pound burger with bacon, blue cheese and fried jalapeno's from a little place down the road.
> 
> W2H = Not doin much rest of the day


leave that blue cheese (GahROOSS) off & that sounds down right delish!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not too keen on soup.



Never mind.... Poke fun at ya an ya just ignore me!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Fried chicken, fried green tomato's , stewed okra and tomaters, mustard greens , salad, i'm ready for my nap.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> lunch............. another manwich, chips and pickles.........
> I think tomorrow night calls for a pot of chili!


Great idea!! love me some chili


Keebs said:


> I also wanna try the crock pot tater soup!


Great idea!! Love me some tater soup!


Workin2Hunt said:


> 1/2 pound burger with bacon, blue cheese and fried jalapeno's from a little place down the road.
> 
> W2H = Not doin much rest of the day


That sounds off da chain



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not too keen on soup.


Love me some soup.




Sprinkled and then the sun came back out, hot and humid.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Martin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

after being quiet for days the drivelers had dire rear of posting this morning.   

flyby on the way to lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> There you are......... Lock up your valuables everyone!!!**





blood on the ground said:


> Never mind.... Poke fun at ya an ya just ignore me!!!!


I was shopping for a camper to go with my beautiful lawn chairs.
Had one zoned in and it gots solded yesterday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Dont feel bad Blood, Her and Chris stole the wifes knife also. Even had her name on it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont feel bad Blood, Her and Chris stole the wifes knife also. Even had her name on it.



hmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it had her name on it. I think they have it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Rare event.  I just had the urge to assault a customer.  took everything I had to behave.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep they got it, i remember Mrs. Hawtnet looking and said she had it. Guess thats payback for me stealing her cup.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rare event.  I just had the urge to assault a customer.  took everything I had to behave.



Was she hot??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


 and?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Was she hot??



No, he wasnt.  Didnt want any hate crime charges files against me either


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Was she hot??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

W2H giggles alot.  Wonder if hes related to durt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Speaking of Durt,  i wihs he was here so he could tell his wife hey for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of Durt,  i wihs he was here so he could tell his wife hey for me



I dont think Dirt was telling her so i just started calling her myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont think Dirt was telling her so i just started calling her myself.



You steal her number out my phone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont feel bad Blood, Her and Chris stole the wifes knife also. Even had her name on it.


Yep


mudracing101 said:


> I think it had her name on it. I think they have it.


Yep


mudracing101 said:


> Yep they got it, i remember Mrs. Hawtnet looking and said she had it. Guess thats payback for me stealing her cup.


Yep


havin_fun_huntin said:


> W2H giggles alot.  Wonder if hes related to durt?


Speakin of Dert.
AND Strang.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

i wave hey when i send her selfies


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Looks like It's going to be 2 o clock kind of day today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Got some sporting pair of sunglasses too.

Now they're stuck in the camper AGAIN.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Looks like It's going to be 2 o clock kind of day today.



I want a two o clock kind of day


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got some sporting pair of sunglasses too.
> 
> Now they're stuck in the camper AGAIN.



Stupid Camper


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

me tu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i wave hey when i send her selfies





Workin2Hunt said:


> Looks like It's going to be 2 o clock kind of day today.


Lucky DAWG.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

true dat.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

durt?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

i would be happy with a 3:00 kind of day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Stupid Camper



Tell me bout it. THAT'S why we'z shoppin for a new un.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I want a two o clock kind of day



It's good every once in a while but makes up for the long days when weather is good. The rain shuts projects down so we really have nothing much to do.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

Me and Durt's wife are going to get together and take some us-ies.......let me know if ya'll want some


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i would be happy with a 3:00 kind of day



True dat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i would be happy with a 3:00 kind of day



says the man who just had a 4 day weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Me and Durt's wife are going to get together and take some us-ies.......let me know if ya'll want some



I do!! Wait .. scratch that..yeah i do, i'll cut you out the pic, send em on.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> says the man who just had a 4 day weekend



gonna gave me a 9 day weekend in 3 mo weeks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

No thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gonna gave me a 9 day weekend in 3 mo weeks



what does that even mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I do!! Wait .. scratch that..yeah i do, i'll cut you out the pic, send em on.



Problem being, you still gotta see him before you cut him out... that is an image you will never get out of your head.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm so sleepy i'm gonna go ride around. Later, Leroy i'll honk when i go by.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

hehe im blind mud


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what does that even mean?



it means it's a really long weekend.......duh


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got some sporting pair of sunglasses too.
> 
> Now they're stuck in the camper AGAIN.


 my poor sunglasses!  


mudracing101 said:


> I'm so sleepy i'm gonna go ride around. Later, Leroy i'll honk when i go by.


got the office to myself............... juss sayin.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm sleepy too, and I don't like it one little bit.
I'm full on top of it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it means it's a really long weekend.......duh


kinda like a vacation, huh?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hehe im blind mud



mama said that would happen......


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kinda like a vacation, huh?



that's another word for it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs=hitting on Mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it means it's a really long weekend.......duh



whos gonna?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

who's gonna what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

muds a monon.. made me laugh, i needed dat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mama said that would happen......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who's gonna what?



exactly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

tu in a roo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mama said that would happen......


i mean im gonna blind mud... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



he gots me didnt he


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=hitting on Mud.


always..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> always..............



you distract him, ill go flirt with mrs V


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was shopping for a camper to go with my beautiful lawn chairs.
> Had one zoned in and it gots solded yesterday.



Here's wishing a ragady Ol 1972 popup on ya!!!!! Compete with a family of mice!!!!..........LOL


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

BOG = thirsty for a chillian!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 3, 2014)

Alright folks. Y'all have a good weekend. I'm about to go find me a cold drank.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you distract him, ill go flirt with mrs V





blood on the ground said:


> BOG = thirsty for a chillian!!!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Alright folks. Y'all have a good weekend. I'm about to go find me a cold drank.


later Bobby!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Alright folks. Y'all have a good weekend. I'm about to go find me a cold drank.




Later ....have a good'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Where's Bert?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=hitting on Mud.


You Jelly, dont be, there's plenty of mud to go around. Wait, now i sound fat again



havin_fun_huntin said:


> muds a monon.. made me laugh, i needed dat


Thats a drive by


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you distract him, ill go flirt with mrs V





Workin2Hunt said:


> Alright folks. Y'all have a good weekend. I'm about to go find me a cold drank.


Later Gater!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

He's eatin a stick.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> always..............






Gettin our share of rain now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Bert?



IDK! Where's the Beef!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

its not so beautiful in Tifton right now..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs, you better lock everything down, its gonna get nasty soon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Here's wishing a ragady Ol 1972 popup on ya!!!!! Compete with a family of mice!!!!..........LOL


I got a nice camper I'll sell ya. 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Alright folks. Y'all have a good weekend. I'm about to go find me a cold drank.


Have a good one. Drank one for me. 


Jeff C. said:


> Where's Bert?





mudracing101 said:


> You Jelly, dont be, there's plenty of mud to go around. Wait, now i sound fat again


Jelly, plenty............ yep, soundin fat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

we getting some of that sideways rain


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Bert?


you done lost the grandog!


mudracing101 said:


> You Jelly, dont be, there's plenty of mud to go around. Wait, now i sound fat again





blood on the ground said:


> IDK! Where's the Beef!?!?


Mud ate it all.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you better lock everything down, its gonna get nasty soon





havin_fun_huntin said:


> we getting some of that sideways rain


lawd, it's already thunderin here........... gonna go stand outside & watch it come in............... sure wish I was on the porch at the house watchin it & listening to it on the tin roof......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Man the bottom fell out, i think we got two inches in ten minutes. I just seen Leroy float by. He was hollering something, i just waved, hes funny like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you done lost the grandog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ing......that's what Caitlin and MizT have been calling me, Bert's Granddaddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

I like it when the bottom falls out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

But not on no tin roof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Like a light rain on a tin roof.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I like it when the bottom falls out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

blocked


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok, no more jokin, time for a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> blocked


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Kangs never sleep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Rain` just about gone here now. I got 4/10ths. Did have some bad thunder though. Air feels better too.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

post number 448 just doesn't sounds right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain` just about gone here now. I got 4/10ths. Did have some bad thunder though. Air feels better too.



I think rain guages have a hard time catching that sideways rain.  Assuming it was windy there like it was here


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> post number 448 just doesn't sounds right



It does......if you know what it means.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think rain guages have a hard time catching that sideways rain.  Assuming it was windy there like it was here



Depends on the angle of the rain ga. bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think rain guages have a hard time catching that sideways rain.  Assuming it was windy there like it was here





It wasn`t windy at all.


That gator made local news on TV last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Getting close!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting close!



ms h tu tu ready to blow that pop stand.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It wasn`t windy at all.
> 
> 
> That gator made local news on TV last night.



Yes sir.  That fella gonna have a big ol head now..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

not to shabby


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> not to shabby



Nice one!


Ya'll have a good weekend. I have ZERO plans.


No cannonball today.


Bye


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL ing......that's what Caitlin and MizT have been calling me, Bert's Granddaddy.


theyz chillins too!


Nicodemus said:


> Rain` just about gone here now. I got 4/10ths. Did have some bad thunder though. Air feels better too.


still rainin here, but not as bad.......... still dark out........



havin_fun_huntin said:


> not to shabby


why block his face if he was on television?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend. I have ZERO plans.
> ...


later sista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> theyz chillins too!
> 
> still rainin here, but not as bad.......... still dark out........
> 
> ...



cause it wasnt the same guy on the news.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cause it wasnt the same guy on the news.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Sun done come out now.

Blackshear and the middle Flint got some gators, and a few good ones, but nothing like the last few miles of the Flint and `Hooch and into Seminole. They really are some as big as they grow down here. As far as numbers go, I can take you places at night and show you hundreds.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



  oops


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sun done come out now.
> 
> Blackshear and the middle Flint got some gators, and a few good ones, but nothing like the last few miles of the Flint and `Hooch and into Seminole. They really are some as big as they grow down here. As far as numbers go, I can take you places at night and show you hundreds.


Do you have a boat with like a steel cage around it?   you know, so the gators couldn't join us in the boat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Do you have a boat with like a steel cage around it?   you know, so the gators couldn't join us in the boat?




I`m not scared of em.  

They ain`t gonna mess with me. And I sure won`t let one mess with my folks.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not scared of em.
> 
> They ain`t gonna mess with me. And I sure won`t let one mess with my folks.


I'd really like to see something like that, but shoot, those things do scare the beejeezers outta me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oops



Talkin bout my photshop skilz!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd really like to see something like that, but shoot, those things do scare the beejeezers outta me!




Can you keep your cool if you`re in the boat at night, turn the light on, and you see several hundred red eyes lookin` at you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Talkin bout my photshop skilz!



i caint be good at errthang.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Red eyes and photoshop on the same page.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you keep your cool if you`re in the boat at night, turn the light on, and you see several hundred red eyes lookin` at you?



Now; that would be something to see!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you keep your cool if you`re in the boat at night, turn the light on, and you see several hundred red eyes lookin` at you?


well yeah, I wouldn't do the "girly girl" thing & scream or nothing, I sure as heck wouldn't try to get out of the boat........... I'd probably just freeze up.......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Any of you northern bunch near Cobb county???

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/marietta/2014/10/03/cobb-county-ebola-patient/16654681/


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

Am I the only one who reads Nics post in a rough scraggly voice?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Am I the only one who reads Nics post in a rough scraggly voice?


no, I hear him saying it.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Any of you northern bunch near Cobb county???
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/marietta/2014/10/03/cobb-county-ebola-patient/16654681/



Yep, I had lunch with that feller today!!! Not much more than a runny nose as far as I can tell!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Any of you northern bunch near Cobb county???
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/marietta/2014/10/03/cobb-county-ebola-patient/16654681/



I just seen where they are going to send a bunch of american troops to Africa to help with the problem


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, I had lunch with that feller today!!! Not much more than a runny nose as far as I can tell!





mudracing101 said:


> I just seen where they are going to send a bunch of american troops to Africa to help with the problem


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Boss just came in & said "If you wanna go, go, I'll watch the office!"
See ya!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Am I the only one who reads Nics post in a rough scraggly voice?





Keebs said:


> no, I hear him saying it.............





Hey! I have a smooth old time Southern drawl.  


Keebs, here`s a couple of shots of the old boy that is the second biggest gator I personally know of. He`s better`n 14 foot. Several times he`s made me get back in the boat when I`d be takin` a bath out at the Indian Mound. Rascal shows up about the time I get all soaped up, and ruins my dadgum Saturday bath.   

I tried to get on him last year for Debbie, and he wanted to be all shy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Boss just came in & said "If you wanna go, go, I'll watch the office!"
> See ya!!



  

BTW, I'm gettin attached to this boxer/pit bull/rottweiler/long legged biskit eater hound dog named Bert.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Boss just came in & said "If you wanna go, go, I'll watch the office!"
> See ya!!



bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW, I'm gettin attached to this boxer/pit bull/rottweiler/long legged biskit eater hound dog named Bert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Nic, I've been swimmin with'em before.













Of course I didn know how many until I went out there at night with a light.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Fortunately, they was wayyyy more little ones than bigguns, but they can still take the bait if offered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, I've been swimmin with'em before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It`ll sure make you think, won`t it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2014)

I"m out , later y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`ll sure make you think, won`t it?



We started frog huntin a swimmin hole, and the 1st night out there.......boy hidey were we surprised.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2014)

it's gonna be a 4:05 kind of day......later ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Might know, one of my lil young buddies at the time, just a kid then, turned our pirogue over in a bout 4' of water that 1st night tryin to keep a frog from gettin away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's gonna be a 4:05 kind of day......later ya'll




Later Holmes03!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Might know, one of my lil young buddies at the time, just a kid then, turned our pirogue over in a bout 4' of water that 1st night tryin to keep a frog from gettin away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>



I have to admit, it was of the funniest things you would have ever seen. Mainly, because we had already seen all the red eyes and bout killed each other tryin to keep that thing from flippin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

It wasn't for the lack of tryin.....I promise.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Greetings, brothers from other mothers! 
\





Jeff C. said:


> Might know, one of my lil young buddies at the time, just a kid then, turned our pirogue over in a bout 4' of water that 1st night tryin to keep a frog from gettin away.


That kind of dedication is hard to find these days. 


Nicodemus said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> I have to admit, it was of the funniest things you would have ever seen. Mainly, because we had already seen all the red eyes and bout killed each other tryin to keep that thing from flippin.



Did i ever tell y'all about frog gigging with my dad and Uncle Sonny?
 We were poling around a swamp in a jon boat when a snake dropped out of a willow into the boat. Uncle sonny turned his paddle sideways and slammed that paddle across the snake like a guy trying to win a stuffed animal at the state fair. That paddle went right thru the snake and then right thru the bottom of the boat. We started paddling as hard as we could but with all 3 of us in the boat, we sank before we went 20 feet. 
That was a long night dragging a sunk boat back to dry land in the dark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings, brothers from other mothers!
> \
> That kind of dedication is hard to find these days.
> 
> ...



  

Good thing he didn't miss, bama.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings, brothers from other mothers!
> \
> That kind of dedication is hard to find these days.
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Good thing he didn't miss, bama.






  Ya`ll are killin` me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good thing he didn't miss, bama.





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are killin` me!



How he missed the cross braces was a mystery. If he had hit one of the boat stringers, the paddle probably would have shattered, but noooooo........he split the bottom about a foot and a half on the diagonal. 
Dad and him didn't talk much for a few months afterward.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are killin` me!



Nic, you need to take Robert and me out one night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

If my count is correct, I just need to sink one more boat to be considered an Ace.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you need to take Robert and me out one night.





It ain't a partay without Quack !!! 



Last night !!!  Gotta go to a stoopid wedding tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you need to take Robert and me out one night.





Hooked On Quack said:


> It ain't a partay without Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Last night !!!  Gotta go to a stoopid wedding tomorrow.




We might could do that. Strong whisky, good fire, ribeyes on the coals.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> If my count is correct, I just need to sink one more boat to be considered an Ace.



  

I'm in!



Hooked On Quack said:


> It ain't a partay without Quack !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Last night !!!  Gotta go to a stoopid wedding tomorrow.





You got that rite......Lawd have Mercy on us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Quack headin to the mines.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We might could do that. Strong whisky, good fire, ribeyes on the coals.




Mebbe Pookie, or that crazy ChiefCajun can do a fire jump ?? 




Jeff C. said:


> Quack headin to the mines.





Yep, don't know how much rain we got today, maybe it's not too big of a mess out there ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe Pookie, or that crazy ChiefCajun can do a fire jump ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope I got enough to make food plots come up.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you need to take Robert and me out one night.





Nicodemus said:


> We might could do that. Strong whisky, good fire, ribeyes on the coals.


ok, THIS gathering, I am in too, somebody has to step up & keep an eye on you boys......... sigh, I will do it............ 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope I got enough to make food plots come up.


so does my bossman!
Barely got enough here at the house to settle the dang dust!
oh, #3................


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, THIS gathering, I am in too, somebody has to step up & keep an eye on you boys......... sigh, I will do it............
> 
> so does my bossman!
> Barely got enough here at the house to settle the dang dust!
> oh, #3................





YOU!.........are welcome at any event, gatherin`, campfire, ratkillin`, home, cabin, or shade tree that I`m a part of. Always.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, THIS gathering, I am in too, somebody has to step up & keep an eye on you boys......... sigh, I will do it............
> 
> so does my bossman!
> Barely got enough here at the house to settle the dang dust!
> oh, #3................



That is sure nice of you to inconvenience yourself and volunteer.

If it didn't rain enough I might have to plant that north Ga winter corn crop.     Really might have to turn to purple top turnips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe Pookie, or that crazy ChiefCajun can do a fire jump ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can still do a fire jump.............


















long as it ain't to high.......................




















Or I've had overabundant amounts of likker.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I can still do a fire jump.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't jump fires. I pretty much do the fumble, bumble, stumble and then stop drop and roll. Just can't do it as quickly as i used to.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't jump fires. I pretty much do the fumble, bumble, stumble and then stop drop and roll. Just can't do it as quickly as i used to.



sounds bout rite fer me too


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> YOU!.........are welcome at any event, gatherin`, campfire, ratkillin`, home, cabin, or shade tree that I`m a part of. Always.


 and you know the feeling is mutual............. now lets plan this outing........


gobbleinwoods said:


> That is sure nice of you to inconvenience yourself and volunteer.


don't think I don't have "Ulterior" motives......... I have a wicked camera phone that records video's! Plus, with them? I'd learn soooo much useless information!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

hey keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hey keebs


yar dude, how ya doin? still in school?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yar dude, how ya doin? still in school?



mostly healed, partially drunk....still convincin myself to go to class ever week


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Pink sky at night sailors delight. Tomorrow is gonna be pretty.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pink sky at night sailors delight. Tomorrow is gonna be pretty.



hope yall doin it up, been hankerin ta have a drank wid yall lately


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> hope yall doin it up, been hankerin ta have a drank wid yall lately



Cafe 356is always open.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't jump fires. I pretty much do the fumble, bumble, stumble and then stop drop and roll. Just can't do it as quickly as i used to.



Coming from you,  i could see that.    Made me laugh.  Im gonna told yall  if there is a gathering withh all those mentioned im gonna  crash that party


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

if ya crash that party brang likker


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2014)

exciting Friday night here.   Making fire starters by rolling cut up newspaper and soaking them in melted wax until saturated.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> exciting Friday night here.   Making fire starters by rolling cut up newspaper and soaking them in melted wax until saturated.



tp roll fulla dryer lint


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pink sky at night sailors delight. Tomorrow is gonna be pretty.




Yep..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

As a kid i used to love sitting around and listening to folks older than me tell stories and jokes around a fire.  Still heard some great jokes, old family secrets.  Stories of simpler times, harder work and people who had respect.  Hada great uncle that was great at telling scary stories.  I dreaded when he started telling them but no matter how many times i heard them i would always end up on the edge on my seat, scared to death but anxious too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok hankus.  You didnt specify it had to be good likker.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> As a kid i used to love sitting around and listening to folks older than me tell stories and jokes around a fire.  Still heard some great jokes, old family secrets.  Stories of simpler times, harder work and people who had respect.  Hada great uncle that was great at telling scary stories.  I dreaded when he started telling them but no matter how many times i heard them i would always end up on the edge on my seat, scared to death but anxious too.



like how ya put tha had respect in there


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok hankus.  You didnt specify it had to be good likker.



Makers Mark, Crown Royal, Glenlevit, bamer is a general bummer when I seed him drank it was 1 redbreast


----------



## Keebs (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> mostly healed, partially drunk....still convincin myself to go to class ever week


dang son, you're too young not to have "totally" healed by now! j/k'ing, you're too ornery not to be ok anyway, but ya really oughta check in more often..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pink sky at night sailors delight. Tomorrow is gonna be pretty.


 I.Can't.Wait.!!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Makers Mark, Crown Royal, Glenlevit, bamer is a general bummer when I seed him drank it was 1 redbreast


ok, ya had me drroooolllliiinnnnggg at Crown......... ok? can ya say I like Crown? yeah? got it? CROWN ROYAL is da BOMB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> like how ya put tha had respect in there


Its a thing i believe that is becoming more and more uncommon every generation.  That and folks are, in general, becoming more self centered.  Folks just aint like the people id hear bout in them old stories.  Im talking in general obviously. 



Hankus said:


> Makers Mark, Crown Royal, Glenlevit, bamer is a general bummer when I seed him drank it was 1 redbreast



Bama a cheap drunk?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mrs h.  You show mr h that picture?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs h.  You show mr h that picture?



sorry I was busy tawkin wid mrs......she may or may not answer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its a thing i believe that is becoming more and more uncommon every generation.  That and folks are, in general, becoming more self centered.  Folks just aint like the people id hear bout in them old stories.  Im talking in general obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> Bama a cheap drunk?



dunno....never seed him drunk...nor none of the others.....an I've drank wid all of em serious cept Nic, we jus did some tastin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> dunno....never seed him drunk...nor none of the others.....an I've drank wid all of em serious cept Nic, we jus did some tastin





Hiya neph !!!




Was hoping to cruise thru tonight, ain't gonna happen, crap hit the fan when I walked in the door and ain't let up, maintenance on the way, earning your pay sucks.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya neph !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ebenin Unk 

yep that sux ever time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> sorry I was busy tawkin wid mrs......she may or may not answer



MrsH22. Gawd I miss your voice. Love me some Hankus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Bama don't drink ever since the Possum fiasco.

How yall iz?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MrsH22. Gawd I miss your voice. Love me some Hankus.



woman....you jus ain right   Mist yall too


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama don't drink ever since the Possum fiasco.
> 
> How yall iz?



well, brother, I would be drankin at your garage, but sis decided to do the first birthday fiasco fer Zoe here stead of there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm tryin. Computer broke. I pad not my friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well, brother, I would be drankin at your garage, but sis decided to do the first birthday fiasco fer Zoe here stead of there



4-10, we could've attempted to land a fish.....when we came to  

Brother Hankus, you'd love this pig dog that's visitin for a short spell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Time fo another dranky drank, sorry Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

I see Keebs all night long. No 
Talkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo another dranky drank, sorry Quack.



Dranky drank


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 4-10, we could've attempted to land a fish.....when we came to
> 
> Brother Hankus, you'd love this pig dog that's visitin for a short spell.



not the dog that invaded on my last trip


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo another dranky drank, sorry Quack.



 I drink to that



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dranky drank



yessm 










DBT "A badge ain no more real than bullets are"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Guess it's juss you an me Jeff fa fa. H22 tells me it ain't but 8 thirdy.lol


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

nine tree six


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

ol DBT on the ears tanite....ol Isbell sangin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Lawd I miss ya kracker, RIP brother, I'll brang ya a drank some day


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> not the dog that invaded on my last trip



Was that daughter's puppy...don't remember. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess it's juss you an me Jeff fa fa. H22 tells me it ain't but 8 thirdy.lol



He right!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was that daughter's puppy...don't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> He right!



twas, an she didnt scare the bejeeberz outta me this time


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> twas, an she didnt scare the bejeeberz outta me this time



Oh yeah....She's all covered up rat now in there. 

That pup is shootin up like a weed.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

this right here


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Rascal gonna be a sho nuff climber/jumper too.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah....She's all covered up rat now in there.
> 
> That pup is shootin up like a weed.



lawd I glad I ain there 

Sucker didn had no fear, cute lil bugger though


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

I intended on gettin inebriated, but think I'll go catch a movie with MizT and the kids while I'm still half sober. They done made me lazy sprawled out with the hounds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 3, 2014)

Later Hank!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Lawd I miss ya kracker, RIP brother, I'll brang ya a drank some day






Think about him a good bit.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think about him a good bit.



yessir


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2014)

lissenin to death an suicide songs as is my habit prolly don't help none


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Quack,  did the mine settle down any over night?

morning all  could have slept in but no up at the normal time so the coffee is on and watching the screen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  did the mine settle down any over night?
> 
> morning all  could have slept in but no up at the normal time so the coffee is on and watching the screen





I have just now sat down, 2nd worse night I've had in almost 30yrs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have just now sat down, 2nd worse night I've had in almost 30yrs.



That driving home brew will sure taste good today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That driving home brew will sure taste good today.





Sho will !!!  Back's killing me, been eating painkillers all night.  Climbed a 30' tall product tank 8 different times.

Hopefully get a coupla hours sleep then off to Milledgeville to a stoopid wedding.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, and Gobblin.

Quackbro, dang I sure hope that your back get straightened out and soon too.  That stuff ain't no fun at all especially when you've got to climb up on those dang tanks etc.  You need to train CM Charlie to go up there and get the information for you and report back to you.  

Gobblin, thanks for the morning coffee as it is helping me get fully awake today.

I've got to go up to the country and try to get a friend to do some serious bush-hogging this weekend.  I'm supposed to meet him up there around 9 AM this morning and I sure do want to stop and get me some good breakfast at the Evan's Diner this morning.  That place has a really good breakfast that is very inexpensive too.  Of course, one of their waitresses in there always gets my motor running every time that I see her pretty face, and everything else of hers too!!!   


PS:  I realized this morning that after reading some of the comments in my Taser  thread yesterday, maybe I need to bring that dang thing to the next GON get-together and make believers out of all of you that don't believe that this thing can really knock your "jockey-strap" completely off in a split second.

Well maybe, I need to post that fact in that thread this morning and see who wants to volunteer for "shock-therapy".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2014)

Just saw EE's "Darwin" thread . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Mornin.....sure feels like Fall today!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2014)

computer didn't log off last night.............
How ya'll doin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> computer didn't log off last night.............
> How ya'll doin??



Fine....how you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine....how you doin?


I cleared the Driveler Room!
Hey, ya'll hear about Buck?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I cleared the Driveler Room!
> Hey, ya'll hear about Buck?!?!



Al i heard was that he was in the hospital. No details.
Get well soon, BUCK!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I cleared the Driveler Room!
> Hey, ya'll hear about Buck?!?!



Buck who?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Al i heard was that he was in the hospital. No details.
> Get well soon, BUCK!!!!


got electrocuted and had to be airlifted............. serious but will pull through........ dang, just dang.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buck who?


Buck......... I want to think he was a mod/admin at one time........  not sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buck who?


Glenn Buck. Was Buck#4 for a while and then became Buck.


Keebs said:


> got electrocuted and had to be airlifted............. serious but will pull through........ dang, just dang.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Glenn Buck. Was Buck#4 for a while and then became Buck.


was working at his cabin, that's all the details I was given....... super nice guy, hope he pulls through without any difficulties.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Buck who?





Keebs said:


> got electrocuted and had to be airlifted............. serious but will pull through........ dang, just dang.


This is the first I have heard of this!!



Keebs said:


> Buck......... I want to think he was a mod/admin at one time........  not sure.


He was a Mod



Keebs said:


> was working at his cabin, that's all the details I was given....... super nice guy, hope he pulls through without any difficulties.


Same here!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2014)

Good morning drivelers.

Never met Buck even on here but sure hope he suffers no ill effects.

coffee is gently brewed and ready to be consumed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

for Buck.

Mornin kids......gonna miss a family reunion today, gotta travel to the northeast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2014)

Glenn Buck was a Admin at one time, but had alot going on his life and retired, nice a fella as you'll ever meet.  Prayers for him.


Oh and go GT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2014)

Continued thoughts and prayers for Glenn.

Chief, safe travels as you head up yonder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Continued thoughts and prayers for Glenn.
> 
> Chief, safe travels as you head up yonder.



Yessir, thanks Nic. 

Catch up with my driveler friends come Wednesday sometime.....Yall take care!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome weekend at home. Inside and out all clean and shiny. I work harder at home than at work.
Now off again next weekend. CONCERT.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2014)

Sunday evening and it is chilly outside.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome weekend at home. Inside and out all clean and shiny. I work harder at home than at work.
> Now off again next weekend. CONCERT.



Y'all going to see Luke Bryan? 

Y'all be careful & if y'all should find y'all selves needing our services don't hesitate to give me a call!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you fellow drivelers.  The weekend came and went in a hurry with lots of unexpected happenings.


Now it is time to face the real world and get my Taxes filed with the IRS by tomorrow and then get some much needed business work done this week.

Yep, it is kinda chilly over this way this morning so it might take a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee to get my motor running this morning.  Hope he didn't get snowed in up in the mountains this weekend!!!   Speaking of Gobblin......Car 54 where are you????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello, is there anybody else here or am I all alone ????

I'm skeared of the dark.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hello, is there anybody else here or am I all alone ????
> 
> I'm skeared of the dark.



You were alone now there is coffee to bolster your fortitude.

It was 51 in the cabin 55 outside when I got here last night so I was up and down often to do the fire in the stove last night.  Not supposed to get out of the 60's today so fire then coffee was the order of business today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You were alone now there is coffee to bolster your fortitude.
> 
> It was 51 in the cabin 55 outside when I got here last night so I was up and down often to do the fire in the stove last night.  Not supposed to get out of the 60's today so fire then coffee was the order of business today.




That is just good snuggling weather for sure.


Gobblin your hot coffee is better late than never.  It was chilly when I walked out to get my newspaper this morning and came back inside shivering.  Of course, it would have helped if I had put my bluejeans on instead of just wearing my shorts outside instead.  Then I wouldn't have been typing in a tenor voice.  Now that I have washed two loads of clothes, read yesterdays and todays newspapers, ate some breakfast, paid some bills, and finished uploaded photos from my trail cams, I will gladly partake of a few cups of your coffee and really get my blood pumping faster this morning.

I see that we have a bunch of knuckle-dragging members here this morning.  Maybe they found a better way of keeping warm by snuggling up to their wife/husband, girlfriend/boyfriend or significant other instead of getting up and doing some real work this morning!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

morning strangers


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

It feels Goooood out there!
Hi ya'll!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

Good mornin, yall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

howdy keebs and KMC


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 6, 2014)

U haven fun, Boom Boom.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Good mornin, yall.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy keebs and KMC





Crickett said:


> Hey Y'all!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 how bundled up are you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Had the heater going all the way to work. Had the seat heater on HIGH.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> U haven fun, Boom Boom.


No sir, not at all.  Im not hunting 


Crickett said:


> Hey Y'all!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hello ladies


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had the heater going all the way to work. Had the seat heater on HIGH.



Had the heat on too.. No bun warmers tho.  My truck aint that fancy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had the heater going all the way to work. Had the seat heater on HIGH.


 my whole office is hard to heat and cool.......... old, old building, no insulation......... ok, I have my heater on in my office and actually wore my camo long sleeve shirt too.......... but I still have on shorts.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir, not at all.  Im not hunting
> Had the heat on too.. No bun warmers tho.  My truck aint that fancy


didja finish da baby's room? and didja go hunting?
my truck ain't that fancy neither, I still have to go out & self crank it to warm it up in the mornings........


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy.


hiya Bobby!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> my whole office is hard to heat and cool.......... old, old building, no insulation......... ok, I have my heater on in my office and actually wore my camo long sleeve shirt too.......... but I still have on shorts.
> 
> didja finish da baby's room? and didja go hunting?
> my truck ain't that fancy neither, I still have to go out & self crank it to warm it up in the mornings........
> ...



pretty much finished it, and the hall way.  Had just enough 1/4 round to finish both.    LMS took a day to herself yesterday.   When she got back i was showered up and ready to leave got in the stand late, around 630ish.. didnt see a single critter but it was nice to be in the woods


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pretty much finished it, and the hall way.  Had just enough 1/4 round to finish both.    LMS took a day to herself yesterday.   When she got back i was showered up and ready to leave got in the stand late, around 630ish.. didnt see a single critter but it was nice to be in the woods


at least you were out there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> at least you were out there!



climber slipped on my yesterday.  Had my puckered up pretty good.  tree was a little too big..  GOod thing I always wear my harness these days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good morning y'all. I survived another weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> climber slipped on my yesterday.  Had my puckered up pretty good.  tree was a little too big..  GOod thing I always wear my harness these days.


 ain't no way I could use one of those things for that very reason!


Mud done "mis-flopped" in da billy thread......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all. I survived another weekend.


yeah, then you get here & "slip"..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It feels Goooood out there!
> Hi ya'll!



I'm putting up insulation trying to keep the goooooood out there ---OUT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't no way I could use one of those things for that very reason!
> 
> 
> Mud done "mis-flopped" in da billy thread......


thats why I climb with my harness.  safety first 


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all. I survived another weekend.



morning mudtryer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

LMS takes the worst pictures of Gage..  looks like he dont have a neck and a 5lbs head


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm putting up insulation trying to keep the goooooood out there ---OUT


don't blame ya!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats why I climb with my harness.  safety first
> 
> 
> morning mudtryer


smart, but I'll keep to my ladder stands & my ground blinds, tyvm......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS takes the worst pictures of Gage..  looks like he dont have a neck and a 5lbs head


I can tell a change in him already.......... growin too fast!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, then you get here & "slip"..........



Look again


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Never mind,  not only is clock tore up now but the post are too, two, to.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

Morning smartones..  Having two managers is like a ball and chain.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never mind,  not only is clock tore up now but the post are too, two, to.


totally..............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 6, 2014)

mud is having issues


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03=slacker+useless


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Where is Homo3? He's been layin out alot lately.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

howdy Fuzzy wuzzy


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> mud is having issues



Bout normal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

mud= cant get right?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud= cant get right?


bless his heart.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Y'all wrong, i'm good, right, and fine as wine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud= cant get right?



-----> this is right, mud


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all wrong, i'm good, right, and fine as wine



do I detect a ripple?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm cornfused


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

fried cubed venison on homemade buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm cornfused


me too.  I think gooble is drankin


gobbleinwoods said:


> fried cubed venison on homemade buttermilk biscuits.



<< jealous


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too.  I think gooble is drankin
> 
> 
> << jealous



not drankin yet but the day is still young


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all wrong, i'm good, right, and fine as wine





mudracing101 said:


> I'm cornfused


 me too, I couldn't find said information that was told to me..... 


gobbleinwoods said:


> fried cubed venison on homemade buttermilk biscuits.


now I'm even sadder, I'm totally out of venison, nothing, nada, zip.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

clicked a link on yahoo about a 1 mile long UFO on the moon, expecting a good laugh..  Now im lost in some strange stuff on youtube


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> clicked a link on yahoo about a 1 mile long UFO on the moon, expecting a good laugh..  Now im lost in some strange stuff on youtube


 quick, close it & don't look back, lock your doors & close the blinds!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)

Y'all need to check this out and let everyone know hdm03 can fix their forum clock.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8980920&posted=1#post8980920


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

ya'll taking about me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> quick, close it & don't look back, lock your doors & close the blinds!!!!!!!



Time travel, UFOs, aliens, big feets (they exist, I married 1), pyramids..  Im getting more dumb by the moment


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll taking about me?



They are in the deer hunting forum...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> They are in the deer hunting forum...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)

Qwang Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

you can thank me 10 minutes later


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Qwang Keebs


thank you, thank you very much.......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you can thank me 10 minutes later


they talk too much!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

Chickle Fil A for lunch. 

Had to run to home depot for some stuff. Ended up buying some 1/2" PVC pipe to make my kids some marshmallow shooters. They turned out pretty darn good. Now I gotta go put some poly on my counter tops. I stained them yesterday & they actually look pretty good.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh & my microwave will be installed tonight!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sketti and garlic bread, sauce was juiced up with maters Mrs. V put up. Mmmm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

This just in, my clock is Four minutes fast, i live in New Fouland.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

i tink i tooted


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Chickle Fil A for lunch.
> 
> Had to run to home depot for some stuff. Ended up buying some 1/2" PVC pipe to make my kids some marshmallow shooters. They turned out pretty darn good. Now I gotta go put some poly on my counter tops. I stained them yesterday & they actually look pretty good.


Yay!


Crickett said:


> Oh & my microwave will be installed tonight!


Double Yay!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Sketti and garlic bread, sauce was juiced up with maters Mrs. V put up. Mmmm good.


Mmmmmm.............


Hey, where's my sista????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yay!
> 
> Double Yay!!!!!
> 
> ...



I give up. Where?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I give up. Where?


I dunno either.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

tell her I said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

she ova there


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you can thank me 10 minutes later



 

I was laughing so hard at the hula chair I had tears in my eyes!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was laughing so hard at the hula chair I had tears in my eyes!



some of that mess was creepy, alot of it was hilarious


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What...



 for you when she sees this


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



  noticed you deleted your previous  post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> noticed you deleted your previous  post



I might have come in on the turnip truck but I was ridin in the cab .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I might have come in on the turnip truck but I was ridin in the cab .



You, like most of us, are smarter than you look


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I might have come in on the turnip truck but I was ridin in the cab .


ain't heard it put that way in a loooong time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

anyone here?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Busy, busy, busy. Got reservations made for next Sept. camping trip. Got reservations made for next year vacation. Got reservations made for hotel for Friday night. 









Now, I'm BROKE.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope..


there you are.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Busy, busy, busy. Got reservations made for next Sept. camping trip. Got reservations made for next year vacation. Got reservations made for hotel for Friday night.
> 
> 
> Now, I'm BROKE.


you HAVE been busy..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2014)

CANNONBALL. I wish.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Just ordered me a shower hood


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

i am actually getting PMs asking me to fix the time


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i am actually getting PMs asking me to fix the time



Pm incoming


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not so nice pm returned


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not so nice pm returned



I apologize......I am overwhelmed right now trying to take care of all of these request.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i am actually getting PMs asking me to fix the time


really?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I apologize......I am overwhelmed right now trying to take care of all of these request.



Due to the amount of requests to fix the clock, please PM Keebs first then she will get with Homo3. She is Homo3's Secretary.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just ordered me a shower hood






hdm03 said:


> i am actually getting PMs asking me to fix the time






mudracing101 said:


> Due to the amount of requests to fix the clock, please PM Keebs first then she will get with Homo3. She is Homo3's Secretary.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Due to the amount of requests to fix the clock, please PM Keebs first then she will get with Homo3. She is Homo3's Secretary.


bad mud, bad!


Crickett said:


>


do NOT encourage him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just ordered me a shower hood


I ordered one of them baby cages and a parchute coat 


Crickett said:


>


what she said!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bad mud, bad!
> 
> do NOT encourage him!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I ordered one of them baby cages and a parchute coat
> 
> what she said!!



I'm sowwy!


But that was funny!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I'm sowwy!
> 
> 
> But that was funny!



No No  I was agreeing with you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just ordered me a shower hood



Just like the one in keeb's avatar?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

waiting for hom03 to answer my PM.  The anticipation is killing me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> waiting for hom03 to answer my PM.  The anticipation is killing me



Maybe he didn't get it probably should send another.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe he didn't get it probably should send another.



good idear. brb


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

I wonder if the admins or vbulletin will give me money for my lsot wages as their clock has made me late to work several days?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No  I was agreeing with you



 oops! I was replying from my "smart" phone so I misread your post! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> waiting for hom03 to answer my PM.  The anticipation is killing me



Me too!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Maybe he didn't get it probably should send another.


Good idea...BRB


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> oops! I was replying from my "smart" phone so I misread your post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on Mrs crickett, dont blame the miseading on your phone.  ATLEAST balme it on my poor spelling, punctuation or grammar.   Unless your phone has a cracked screen?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> really?



For realz    I couple a couple from a couple of goobers that post in here; but I got several real ones


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

1 more hour and Monday is gone.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder if the admins or vbulletin will give me money for my lsot wages as their clock has made me late to work several days?



you will need to file a claim with rhbama.....that's his department


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> For realz    I couple a couple from a couple of goobers that post in here; but I got several real ones



Goobers Who you callin a goober.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

clock?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Oops, King me


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Homo3 block


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> For realz   _*I couple a couple from a couple *_of goobers that post in here; but I got several real ones


WHAT are you saying?????????


mudracing101 said:


> 1 more hour and Monday is gone.





mudracing101 said:


> Goobers Who you callin a goober.


Oh, now I know who he's callin a goober................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHAT are you saying?????????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now I know who he's callin a goober................


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHAT are you saying?????????



I have no idear........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03=spun out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 1 more hour and Monday is gone.



Who's clock are you going by


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03=spun out



Yep. Nic and I are discussing his future as a forum clock repairman. It's not looking too good. May have to let him go.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03=spun out


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Nic and I are discussing his future as a forum clock repairman. It's not looking too good. May have to let him go.


tisk-tisk, ya win some, ya loose some.......... but, welp........ life marches on.............


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Nic and I are discussing his future as a forum clock repairman. It's not looking too good. May have to let him go.



What kind of severance package ya'll going to offer me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Nic and I are discussing his future as a forum clock repairman. It's not looking too good. May have to let him go.



He said you were the fella I needed to speak to about loss wage compensation?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What kind of severance package ya'll going to offer me?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What kind of severance package ya'll going to offer me?



Well, we could get the crew together on Mt. Olympus and discuss a severence package,...OR..... i could just ban you and not worry about it. Tough call.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

that is a tough one; bama.  Prayers sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I have no idear........



PM received.



My clock is correct.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's clock are you going by


Mine, After 5 its my time 7 days a week



rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Nic and I are discussing his future as a forum clock repairman. It's not looking too good. May have to let him go.


Later Homo3



mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM received.
> 
> 
> 
> My clock is correct.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, we could get the crew together on Mt. Olympus and discuss a severence package,...OR..... i could just ban you and not worry about it. Tough call.





He`s slower`n wet gunpowder, tends to take hours long breaks,  suspect he takes a drank or two while on the clock, and is as shady as a 140 foot tall cypress tree on a mud flat, but..........

He just got the clock fixed a few minutes ago. I reckon we can keep him around for a spell.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s slower`n wet gunpowder, tends to take hours long breaks,  suspect he takes a drank or two while on the clock, and is as shady as a 140 foot tall cypress tree on a mud flat, but..........
> 
> He just got the clock fixed a few minutes ago. I reckon we can keep him around for a spell.



And this is why we call you the Kind and gentler Nic


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> And this is why we call you the Kind and gentler Nic


you said he was a blind old coot in your pm............ dang you make me so confused!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

can we get recount?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you said he was a blind old coot in your pm............ dang you make me so confused!



Old Coot maybe but i dont remember saying blind


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Quack's up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack's up.



dont say that!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Old Coot maybe but i dont remember saying blind





mudracing101 said:


> Quack's up.


uh-oh.............

























j/k Quack!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s slower`n wet gunpowder, tends to take hours long breaks,  suspect he takes a drank or two while on the clock, and is as shady as a 140 foot tall cypress tree on a mud flat, but..........
> 
> He just got the clock fixed a few minutes ago. I reckon we can keep him around for a spell.



What clock were you comparing it to? It was 4 minutes off before he started tinkering and now its 25 minutes off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> And this is why we call you the Kind and gentler Nic





Keebs said:


> you said he was a blind old coot in your pm............ dang you make me so confused!





Well now.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

Afternoon ya'll !!   'Pose to start dayz today, but decided to stay on nights . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack's up.



oh my goodness


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now.....


       


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon ya'll !!   'Pose to start dayz today, but decided to stay on nights . .


you've always said you preferred nights............ for many reasons............ why change now?
Ok, I'm outta here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you've always said you preferred nights............ for many reasons............ why change now?
> Ok, I'm outta here!





Haven't worked dayz in almost 3 months.  Only gotta work tonight and tomorrow night then off til Sat !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

Any drivelers here?  I hate drankin alone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

Dawn knocked this one outta the park !!!  Hamburger steak on rice smothered in gravy, fresh sweet corn and steamed broccoli !!


----------



## MAC2 (Oct 6, 2014)

Dropping by to say howdy to all you fine fellers and wows. 


Howdy!


----------



## MAC2 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn knocked this one outta the park !!!  Hamburger steak on rice smothered in gravy, fresh sweet corn and steamed broccoli !!
> 
> View attachment 808135


 I'd eat that like there was no tomorrow. Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Dropping by to say howdy to all you fine fellers and wows.
> 
> 
> Howdy!



Hey MAC!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn knocked this one outta the park !!!  Hamburger steak on rice smothered in gravy, fresh sweet corn and steamed broccoli !!
> 
> View attachment 808135



You need to feed that to the poor girl in your avi! You can see her ribs...bless her heart!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> I'd eat that like there was no tomorrow. Thanks for the invite.




Thanks, hiya Mac !! 




Crickett said:


> You need to feed that to the poor girl in your avi! You can see her ribs...bless her heart!





If she ate all that she wouldn't be as flexible . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Man, that is a lot better plate than the messican enchilada's i had. 
i hope you saved some of that for chalkmine charley.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that is a lot better plate than the messican enchilada's i had.
> i hope you saved some of that for chalkmine charley.





I ate half of it at 7pm and just finished the other half, Charley had tears in his eyes watching me . . I'm gonna take him for a ride to Deepstep to pump a tank to the plant!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ate half of it at 7pm and just finished the other half, Charley had tears in his eyes watching me . . I'm gonna take him for a ride to Deepstep to pump a tank to the plant!!


Keep the windows rolled down..............No tellin what your previous co-worker fed  Charlie before you got there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Keep the windows rolled down..............No tellin what your previous co-worker fed  Charlie before you got there!!





Can't, crazy dog'll jump out if he sees any kind of animal.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, crazy dog'll jump out if he sees any kind of animal.



Show Dawn These pics of Annie in the morning!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

Good lookin pup !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good lookin pup !!


She is a very sweet girl!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

Rain needed but not yesterday nor today.  skid loader makes too much of a mess when the ground is soggy.  Oh well, the coffee is hot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Show Dawn These pics of Annie in the morning!!
> 
> View attachment 808214
> 
> ...



very cute!!! dog looks sweet also


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain needed but not yesterday nor today.  skid loader makes too much of a mess when the ground is soggy.  Oh well, the coffee is hot.



me likes to run the skid loaders


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> very cute!!! dog looks sweet also



well aren't you the observant one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning smart ones..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain needed but not yesterday nor today.  skid loader makes too much of a mess when the ground is soggy.  Oh well, the coffee is hot.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, Rain & skid loader do not go together in the same sentence!!!




Gobblin, Rain & skid loader do not go together in the same sentence!!!   

I am in the process to get some bush-hogging done since last week but the rain Friday night wreaked havoc with that plan so hopefully, he can get started on it today or tomorrow instead.  Unfortunately, certain areas of the pasture holds a lot of water for days.  I needed to get it done about a month ago but just ran out of time.  

Thanks for the hot coffee as I need some to get awake this morning.








Migmack said:


> Morning smart ones..





Migmack, you do realize that you just eliminated 3/4 of the members here with that statement !!!   




RUTT, You've surely got a pretty pup there and you have some really great photos to share with us too.  Ms. Elaine surely knows how to operate her camera for sure.  We are all looking forward to this little one to grow up and possibly become another "Champion" too.


Now it is time to get a move on and get some work done today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 7, 2014)

> Now it is time to get a move on and get some work done today.



I have to go work spreads like wildfire. I don't want to get caught up in it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well aren't you the observant one.



lol!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I have to go work spreads like wildfire. I don't want to get caught up in it.



Best thing about night shift.... No traffic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

Gotta stoopid meeting this morning . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Morning folks.  

Stoopid clouds made me miss the blood moon today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 7, 2014)

Good mornin Boom Boom, & erra body


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Best thing about night shift.... No traffic!



Same way with a split shift..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Stoopid clouds made me miss the blood moon today.




NO you haven't missed it because it doesn't happen until  TONIGHT (as in Tuesday night/early Wednesday morning).


However, if you really want to see it today, then all you have to do get our friend "Blood" to drop his pants and you might see a really good "Blood Moon" !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2014)

OK, Blood on the Ground, you are now being paged to come to HFH's house immediately !!!!!  I think that he needs some as sistance


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> NO you haven't missed it because it doesn't happen until  TONIGHT (as in Tuesday night/early Wednesday morning).
> 
> 
> However, if you really want to see it today, then all you have to do get our friend "Blood" to drop his pants and you might see a really good "Blood Moon" !!!



EE thats a great idea, my friend, but ill have to pass on that


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Show Dawn These pics of Annie in the morning!!
> 
> View attachment 808214
> 
> ...


The last four pics are awesome, but i cant see the first one, something large and shiny is reflecting the light, almost blinding.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Stoopid clouds made me miss the blood moon today.


Its tomorrow morning ya big dummy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The last four pics are awesome, but i cant see the first one, something large and shiny is reflecting the light, almost blinding.
> 
> Its tomorrow morning ya big dummy.






that was mean mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Show Dawn These pics of Annie in the morning!!
> 
> View attachment 808214
> 
> ...


Pupppyyyy Breath!!!!!!!!
Hey ya'll, drive by!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Good lookin pup there Rutt! 


Pupppyyyy Breath!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

Mornin` folks.

A couple of friends of ours and ya`ll`s are goin` through some mighty tough trials and tribulations right now, more obstacles than most of us will ever face all at one time. Might we all say a prayer for them today...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> If she ate all that she wouldn't be as flexible . .







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Show Dawn These pics of Annie in the morning!!
> 
> View attachment 808214
> 
> ...



Awwww...she's so pretty!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

What happened to the clock poll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What happened to the clock poll



I think we have a vote early and vote often admin/mod who engaged in ballot box fixing.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What happened to the clock poll



I don't know; but I am starting to get suspicious


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't know; but I am starting to get suspicious



the rest of us are getting suspicious about your not fixing the clock.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> A couple of friends of ours and ya`ll`s are goin` through some mighty tough trials and tribulations right now, more obstacles than most of us will ever face all at one time. Might we all say a prayer for them today...



Yes sir.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> A couple of friends of ours and ya`ll`s are goin` through some mighty tough trials and tribulations right now, more obstacles than most of us will ever face all at one time. Might we all say a prayer for them today...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> A couple of friends of ours and ya`ll`s are goin` through some mighty tough trials and tribulations right now, more obstacles than most of us will ever face all at one time. Might we all say a prayer for them today...


yeah, been keeping up on FB, hope it all comes out ok!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Just noticed our car has been side swiped..  Great just great!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Did ya'll notice that today is tater AND Tatertot's birfday.







OK, I gotta. for a few.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just noticed our car has been side swiped..  Great just great!




Dang, that make me mad.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just noticed our car has been side swiped..  Great just great!


that sux...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did ya'll notice that today is tater AND Tatertot's birfday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hhhhmmmmm...............
yeah, I got some  to do & can't talk myself into getting started..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

keebs=Proprocrastinatorerur


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs=Proprocrastinatorerur



What she do now?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs=Proprocrastinatorerur





mudracing101 said:


> What she do now?


 oh hush, one project done, started on another, just got handed another, I'm on it, I'm on it!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that sux...........
> 
> Hhhhmmmmm...............
> yeah, I got some  to do & can't talk myself into getting started..........





mudracing101 said:


> What she do now?



shes talking to herself for one


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What she do now?



Ruttnbuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

BTW mud, i like da new avatar


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW mud, i like da new avatar



Waitin for Mrs. Hawtnet to notice it, thats her cup.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Waitin for Mrs. Hawtnet to notice it, thats her cup.



 I know


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ruttnbuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



You know what


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Waitin for Mrs. Hawtnet to notice it, thats her cup.



MsH22 has keebs glasses, you have MsHawtnet's cup, so what does keebsiskeepingsomething of importance of yours?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22 has keebs glasses, you have MsHawtnet's cup, so what does keebsiskeepingsomething of importance of yours?



Hmmmmm, i aint sure, i better go check my stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

H22's got mud wifes knife tu


----------



## baldfish (Oct 7, 2014)

Whats up strangers


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22 has keebs glasses, you have MsHawtnet's cup, so what does keebsiskeepingsomething of importance of yours?


 wonder how long before he notices what it is............. Bwaahahahahahahahahaahaahahahaha


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

baldfish said:


> Whats up strangers


CHARLIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22's got mud wifes knife tu


Yep


Keebs said:


> wonder how long before he notices what it is............. Bwaahahahahahahahahaahaahahahaha



I want it back


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> I want it back


 what it is?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what it is?



I dont know


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Keep it for now, we'll work it out later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keep it for now, we'll work it out later.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

close


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

22's= kleptoe's


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

goodness


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

always thought some thang was up with them


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 22's= kleptoe's



I wander if they were at the lake that day


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

their poor toe's......prayers sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

just seen a funny pic of Nic, made me giggle x3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I wander if they were at the lake that day



what you lost at the lake?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Was at the lake , came back and our best chairs were stolen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Was at the lake , came back and our best chairs were stolen.



oh, sorry bout that.  I seen em and they looked comfy.  Ill return them and another 6 pack next time i catch you gone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 22's= kleptoe's


I caint hep it erybody wants to leave their stuff at our camp. 


mudracing101 said:


> I wander if they were at the lake that day



Finders keepers. Losers weepers.


Speakin of kleptoe's............... Who's cup is that in your avi, Mud


----------



## baldfish (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHARLIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!



What you been up to Sweetie


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caint hep it erybody wants to leave their stuff at our camp.
> 
> 
> Finders keepers. Losers weepers.
> ...



I dont think itsyall. I think yalls camper has a mind of its own and hides stuff  till yall get home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mud got my cup
H22 got Mz. V's knife
Our camper has Keebs sunglasses
Hankus got Quack's chair
Blood GAVE us his "vintage" chairs
Jeff C. got my cup AND sweat shirt. 
What am I missin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Hankus got my pank coozie


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud got my cup
> H22 got Mz. V's knife
> Our camper has Keebs sunglasses
> Hankus got Quack's chair
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hankus got my pank coozie



the mud pit haz my tabor knife..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> the mud pit haz my tabor knife..........



I wasn't gonna be the one that mentioned that.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wasn't gonna be the one that mentioned that.


still gets me.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> the mud pit haz my tabor knife..........





How big is this mud pit?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How big is this mud pit?


 I dunno, they race trucks through it........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, they race trucks through it........





I wonder if a metal detector would find it?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if a metal detector would find it?


I have no clue and no metal detector............ I don't know what all has gone through it since KMF either.........but I can tell ya, it still makes me sick to my stomach when I think about losing that knife.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if a metal detector would find it?



Ill be willingto bet between nuts, bolt, engine parts, etc youd blow a metal detector up


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have no clue and no metal detector............ I don't know what all has gone through it since KMF either.........but I can tell ya, it still makes me sick to my stomach when I think about losing that knife.




I understand. I have an affinity for my blades just like that. I bet somebody with a good metal detector could find that knife. I don`t remember what type handle it was, but Raleigh`s knives are full tang stainless, most of em anyway. The handle might be weathered away, but the knife itself would still be good.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill be willingto bet between nuts, bolt, engine parts, etc youd blow a metal detector up


 you ain't kiddin!


Nicodemus said:


> I understand. I have an affinity for my blades just like that. I bet somebody with a good metal detector could find that knife. I don`t remember what type handle it was, but Raleigh`s knives are full tang stainless, most of em anyway. The handle might be weathered away, but the knife itself would still be good.


I wish I knew someone good enough that had a GOOD one & would operate it for me, I might could find a way for them to let me on the property to look for it......the guy that had it passed away, don't know what is going to come of the property now.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

qiet in here... again...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> qiet in here... again...


bossman has me workin, but he just had someone go in his office, so now I gots to wait.......... I hate "hurry up & wait"......


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> qiet in here... again...





Killin` fire ants here, tendin` the garden, doublecheckin` knife edges, and gettin` ready for Kolomoki this weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Killin` fire ants here, tendin` the garden, doublecheckin` knife edges, and gettin` ready for Kolomoki this weekend.



whats that?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

43rd Annual Kolomoki Festival
Saturday, Oct 11, 2014 (10 AM to 4 PM)


Enjoy a community event for the entire family at the annual Kolomoki Festival. The festival hosts a variety of Native American Demonstrators, arts and crafts vendors, musical entertainment, dance performances, boat tours, delicious food vendors, a parade, and so much more! The event is sponsored by the Friends of Kolomoki Mounds.

Interested in being a Food/Art and Craft Vendor?
Interested in being a part of the entertainment? 
Please contact the park at: kolomoki.park@dnr.state.ga.us, Attn. Kolomoki Festival.

Admission: Additional Fees may apply for various attractions during the festival
Parking fee: $5
Event Phone: 229-724-2150

Location:
Kolomoki Mounds State Park 
205 Indian Mounds Rd
Blakely, GA 39823-4460
(MapQuest) (Google Maps)


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> 43rd Annual Kolomoki Festival
> Saturday, Oct 11, 2014 (10 AM to 4 PM)
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you kindly.  

And Klem will be there too with his aggressive style of tomahawk throwin`.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> 43rd Annual Kolomoki Festival
> Saturday, Oct 11, 2014 (10 AM to 4 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


thanks HDM03?  Your very helpful


Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly.
> 
> And Klem will be there too with his aggressive style of tomahawk throwin`.



Nic you looked right sporty in his car 
Tell that fella to buy a truck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks HDM03?  Your very helpful
> 
> 
> Nic you looked right sporty in his car
> Tell that fella to buy a truck.




Knucklehead tricked me into settin` in that deer-runnin`-over deathtrap. 

He has a truck. I let him have Green last year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Knucklehead tricked me into settin` in that deer-runnin`-under deathtrap.
> 
> He has a truck. I let him have Green last year.



fixed it fer ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fixed it fer ya





The last two he hit went partway THROUGH it. 


The rascal is lucky he wasn`t hurt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

16 ft 3500 lbs white shark Mary Lee continues to ping off secret Island, ! This is the same area where she pinged in last year around this time.


Now that woulda been fun to catch in the surf.

Woulda been a little more pull than that sea gull.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 16 ft 3500 lbs white shark Mary Lee continues to ping off secret Island, ! This is the same area where she pinged in last year around this time.
> 
> 
> Now that woulda been fun to catch in the surf.
> ...





She seems to really like shallow water, and come right up in the breakers, don`t she?

Katherine done gone back up north.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She seems to really like shallow water, and come right up in the breakers, don`t she?
> 
> Katherine done gone back up north.



She sho is getting close to the beach.
When we were there last week, the dolphin came up just to where the waves were breaking. If the water hada been a bit warmer, I woulda swam out there with em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She sho is getting close to the beach.
> When we were there last week, the dolphin came up just to where the waves were breaking. If the water hada been a bit warmer, I woulda swam out there with em.





When you enter the ocean, you are no longer at the top of the food chain.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> When you enter the ocean, you are no longer at the top of the food chain.....



You got that right. H22 don't go in. If you saw the pic Jeff C. posted of us fishin, he was as far away from the ocean has is pole would allow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She sho is getting close to the beach.
> When we were there last week, the dolphin came up just to where the waves were breaking. If the water hada been a bit warmer, I woulda swam out there with em.



aint no way id swim with dolphins NoNo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint no way id swim with dolphins NoNo



They are kinda big when you get out there with em. I chicken out every time I get close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right. H22 don't go in. If you saw the pic Jeff C. posted of us fishin, he was as far away from the ocean has is pole would allow.





I reckon I was in my early 20s and the LYs were runnin` just outside the breakers at Flagler Beach Florida by the billions. The school was a good 300 yards across and went north and south as far as you could see, and it lasted a good 3 days. They were steady swimmin` south and everything in the ocean was tearin` em up. Pop and me waded out about chest deep castin` in em, catchin` kings and loosin` tarpon. A BIG shark rolled up on top between us and the beach, and it looked like it was a good 7 or 8 feet from its dorsal fin to the tail. We got out of the water. Ain`t got back in that deep since.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

WE swam out to the sand bar several times at Mexico beach.  Dont realize it that far till you get out there and realize your looking back at the pier.  Wearing clear goggles on a swim that far isnt a good idea...  LOTS of big fish and stingrays under ya


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

My BIL swam out there with us the first time.  Called himself gonna fish.  Bait under his arm, rod in one hand, beer in the other.  Go all teh way out there, made his first cast and his line broke.  I told him to replace it it was old.  Nope he replied, "my grnadpa put this line on here this is good line!"   His grandpa had passed several years before.    Lets not mention they stored the reel in an old msoke shed...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I was in my early 20s and the LYs were runnin` just outside the breakers at Flagler Beach Florida by the billions. The school was a good 300 yards across and went north and south as far as you could see, and it lasted a good 3 days. They were steady swimmin` south and everything in the ocean was tearin` em up. Pop and me waded out about chest deep castin` in em, catchin` kings and loosin` tarpon. A BIG shark rolled up on top between us and the beach, and it looked like it was a good 7 or 8 feet from its dorsal fin to the tail. We got out of the water. Ain`t got back in that deep since.



That's why H22 don't get in. He and Bro-In-Law saw one bout that size swimmin right around us. They threw the kids toward the beach and left me out there. 
I aint skeered of no shark.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Cannonball!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why H22 don't get in. He and Bro-In-Law saw one bout that size swimmin right around us. They threw the kids toward the beach and left me out there.
> I aint skeered of no shark.





I love to mess with stuff that bites back and has the potential to kill you, but I draw the line at sharks. I don`t know why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

someone give Nic his crown


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone give Nic his crown




I ain`t interested in that foolishment.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, Nic, real nice fella is offering to give away a free watermellon stealing buggy a few threads down.  You should inquire bout it


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I love to mess with stuff that bites back and has the potential to kill you, but I draw the line at sharks. I don`t know why?



because you can't avoid their teeth by pinching the back of their neck?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t interested in that foolishment.



Thats why I said someone, not myself.  I aint gonna dare try it NoNo


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats why I said someone, not myself.  I aint gonna dare try it NoNo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



You, um, well.. yeah.   Remember who voted in your favor to keep you around!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> because you can't avoid their teeth by pinching the back of their neck?




Not really, cause I`ve always like to fool with wild hogs, coons, possums (that works good on possums) and such. I even grab small sharks to get the hook out when I catch one, but those big hammerheads, bulls, and tiger sharks down on the flats, I just don`t have the desire to aggravate them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Nic, real nice fella is offering to give away a free watermellon stealing buggy a few threads down.  You should inquire bout it





Where? Link?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=819417

you know.. just thinking ahead a few years.  BTW it needs work. DONT LET BAMA TOUCH IT.  its electric


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

Cancel that.. it said handicapped person..  My appologies.  was a nice gesture of that person tho, no joke


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2014)

dear lord please help hfh.........amen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dear lord please help hfh.........amen



Thats a prayer that didnt make it any higher than the top of your monitor..


BTW notice im out of Hawk range


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

beyond bored, think ill take a nap or something


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I love to mess with stuff that bites back and has the potential to kill you, but I draw the line at sharks. I don`t know why?



We went to the Berhamas on one of those snorkeling trips when the boy was young. Got back on the boat and went out a ways where a ship had sunk. The guide asked if anybody wanted to swim with the sharks. H22 and maybe 2 other people did it. H22 noticed they were feeding the sharks to get them to the boat. I aint neva seen H22 swim so fast in my life. To this day he kicks himself in the butt for doing such nonsense.

I'm talkin BIG sharks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Mandy, here be my baby boy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Mandy, here be my baby boy.



He got a bad case of the handsomes.

I see the apple didn't fall far.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2014)

Time to lock up, Tuesdays gone with the wind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

its official today has ranked pretty highly on the crap-o-meter!
tomorrow is a new day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 7, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs


----------



## Hankus (Oct 7, 2014)

my meter is bout down to half way now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

Hankus said:


> my meter is bout down to half way now



been a good day for getting things done and my tank is bout half full with WT101 and DC.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

Headed in, last night.




Prayers for your family and friends Nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> been a good day for getting things done and my tank is bout half full with WT101 and DC.





Da Kickun Cheekun !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da Kickun Cheekun !!!



Don't pluckun the cheekun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't pluckun the cheekun






Quack don't mess wit no Kickun Cheekun !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

Think about it . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2014)

interweb went down at work mid afternoon........ I 'bout snoozed all afternoon........... so, good night good folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> interweb went down at work mid afternoon........ I 'bout snoozed all afternoon........... so, good night good folks!



It will be if I don't wake up to see if I'm sleeping well.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2014)

Got my stove put in the kitchen tonight!  still need to put down our temporary counter tops & move the fridge into there then my kitchen will be done.....finally!!!




Keebs said:


> interweb went down at work mid afternoon........ I 'bout snoozed all afternoon........... so, good night good folks!



Good night Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Got my stove put in the kitchen tonight!  still need to put down our temporary counter tops & move the fridge into there then my kitchen will be done.....finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You still remember how to cook ???


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2014)

I miss my cows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I miss my cows.



Did the goats help them with a jail break?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still remember how to cook ???



Uh oh.....we may be in trouble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Uh oh.....we may be in trouble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, Good Night Jonboy and to the rest of you drivelers.  It is getting past my bedtime and I need to get up early in the morning.  

I better get all of the sleep that I can because Lord knows, I need all of the beauty sleep that I can get !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm waaaaaaay over here !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm over yonder.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm waaaaaaay over here !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm over yonder.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Quack, and Gobblin.

I know that Blood and Quack must be awake because of their jobs BUT dang, Gobblin looks like he must be working all night too !!!!! 

I think that it must have something to do with this "BLOOD MOON" this morning!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

It was more like too much liquids before bed time.  But I am ready to consume more this morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee, but I think you may need it more than me. Good morning everyone. I've got a meeting this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks for the coffee, but I think you may need it more than me. G



There is always more . . . and I did go back to sleep for that much needed beauty rest


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks for the coffee, but I think you may need it more than me. Good morning everyone. I've got a meeting this morning












Had mine yesterday morn . 



Off til Sat night !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Quack, and Gobblin.
> 
> I know that Blood and Quack must be awake because of their jobs BUT dang, Gobblin looks like he must be working all night too !!!!!
> 
> I think that it must have something to do with this "BLOOD MOON" this morning!!!



Cloud cover took my blood moon away....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Cloud cover took my blood moon away....





Sorry about that BUT it is now awesome looking from here in Augusta.  It is about 90-95 percent covered now and the reddish glow part is getting more intense now.  I just took a couple of photos and will be going back outside in 5 minutes to re-check it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sorry about that BUT it is now awesome looking from here in Augusta.  It is about 90-95 percent covered now and the reddish glow part is getting more intense now.  I just took a couple of photos and will be going back outside in 5 minutes to re-check it.



There is a big hill to my west and I see no stars so it is not happening for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't think the blood moon is until next week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^  Kang Eclipse Quack !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think the blood moon is until next week.




Actually, it just happened and it is complete now from my viewing area.  It had an awesome reddish/orange glow.  Shucks, I could see the pumpkin patch on the moon with all of that orange color added in.

I did take a few photos but they were not worthy of posting unfortunately, so I just deleted them from my computer.  You have to basically have the camera on a tripod to keep it totally still while photographing a photo such as this in the dark.  

My photos did look more like our friend "Blood on the Ground" had dropped his pants while he was standing in the pumpkin patch though.  Yep, that reddish/orange glow just lit up Blood's "moon" and I bet HFH would have liked those shots but he probably overslept and missed the entire show!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

Raining at my location for the last 30 minutes.   Last thing I needed today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Raining at my location for the last 30 minutes.   Last thing I needed today.



More outside projects?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Foggy Good morning everyone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

The forum or internet is  moving sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Actually, it just happened and it is complete now from my viewing area.  It had an awesome reddish/orange glow.  Shucks, I could see the pumpkin patch on the moon with all of that orange color added in.
> 
> I did take a few photos but they were not worthy of posting unfortunately, so I just deleted them from my computer.  You have to basically have the camera on a tripod to keep it totally still while photographing a photo such as this in the dark.
> 
> My photos did look more like our friend "Blood on the Ground" had dropped his pants while he was standing in the pumpkin patch though.  Yep, that reddish/orange glow just lit up Blood's "moon" and I bet HFH would have liked those shots but he probably overslept and missed the entire show!!!





Mike do a lil research, it's supposed to be sure 'nuff RED next week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Actually, it just happened and it is complete now from my viewing area.  It had an awesome reddish/orange glow.  Shucks, I could see the pumpkin patch on the moon with all of that orange color added in.
> 
> I did take a few photos but they were not worthy of posting unfortunately, so I just deleted them from my computer.  You have to basically have the camera on a tripod to keep it totally still while photographing a photo such as this in the dark.
> 
> My photos did look more like our friend "Blood on the Ground" had dropped his pants while he was standing in the pumpkin patch though.  Yep, that reddish/orange glow just lit up Blood's "moon" and I bet HFH would have liked those shots but he probably overslept and missed the entire show!!!



Fog here was thicker than pea soup....


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Weird.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

DURT!! where ya been man!?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> More outside projects?



Well the skid steer is needed to get some trees down and out and it is too soggy to get into the woods without getting stuck.   The inside project needs the lumber cut outside!!  

Now the kitchen sink drain is clogged and all the plumbing tools are at the other location.   I can't seem to catch a break.


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Had a few things going on......sad story for another day......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Had a lil excitement on the way home this morning, glimpsed something on the side of the road and it was a hit buck.  Nice 2 1/2 yr old 10ptr with broken tines and both back legs were broken.  Busiest road in the county at that time of the morning with work traffic and a TON of school buses.  Didn't want the kiddies seeing me putting him down on the side of the road.  Called the local yocals and was told NOT to shoot.  Took them about 10 minutes to get there.  I REALLY hate to see a animal suffer.  Anyway, Barney shows up and I knew it was gonna cost him a buncha paper work to discharge his weapon and asked him did he want me to dispatch the wounded buck.  He said that would help him out, then I got to thinking in todays society if a school bus load of kids, or some liberal came by and saw me doing it, I could of been in trouble.  So Barney pops him with a .40, took 2 shots, both of 'em good, but that buck didn't wanna die, I shoulda just slit his throat.

Sorry for the bad pics, but everytime I got close to him he was steady trying to crawl off.

Co-worker came along and we loaded him up on his truck, buck had to weigh 175???

Told co-worker he better get Barney's # in case GW spotted him with buck in truck.



Anywhere else in the county I wouldn't thought twice about it, but it's a different world nowadays and you kinda gotta think ahead.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Stupid red moon which I didn't get to see done blew the Internet up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Can I say blew up on the phone on the forum and not be on a list.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Crap. Did it again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a lil excitement on the way home this morning, glimpsed something on the side of the road and it was a hit buck.  Nice 2 1/2 yr old 10ptr with broken tines and both back legs were broken.  Busiest road in the county at that time of the morning with work traffic and a TON of school buses.  Didn't want the kiddies seeing me putting him down on the side of the road.  Called the local yocals and was told NOT to shoot.  Took them about 10 minutes to get there.  I REALLY hate to see a animal suffer.  Anyway, Barney shows up and I knew it was gonna cost him a buncha paper work to discharge his weapon and asked him did he want me to dispatch the wounded buck.  He said that would help him out, then I got to thinking in todays society if a school bus load of kids, or some liberal came by and saw me doing it, I could of been in trouble.  So Barney pops him with a .40, took 2 shots, both of 'em good, but that buck didn't wanna die, I shoulda just slit his throat.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, but everytime I got close to him he was steady trying to crawl off.
> 
> ...


Hate to see em go that away


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2014)

OK, in trying to get a photo of the eclipse of the moon and to show the "Blood Moon" as such, this was a photo showing "Blood's Moon" earlier this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

quack is thinking ahead, mud, not so much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

miguel?


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Hfg?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Steph?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

Danggit.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

yes dear?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

To late.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic?
Keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Hfg?





mudracing101 said:


> Steph?





blood on the ground said:


> Mud?



LOOOOOSERS!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

EE made me laugh a bloods moon..  Hes  a regular rembrandt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mrs. Hawtnet


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LOOOOOSERS!!!



Computer is slower than Keebs getting up early this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hate to see em go that away





Me too bro, but he was WAY too alive for me to jump on him and cut 'em.  Guess Nic woulda tomahawked him.

Got blood all over my shorts and shirt from loading him, Dawn's gonna freak !!!  Cop looked about 18, ( erybody looks young at my age) I told him I should grab my gut and stumble out in the road and point at him . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

quackhead down ~giggle~


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too bro, but he was WAY too alive for me to jump on him and cut 'em.  Guess Nic woulda tomahawked him.
> 
> Got blood all over my shorts and shirt from loading him, Dawn's gonna freak !!!  Cop looked about 18, ( erybody looks young at my age) I told him I should grab my gut and stumble out in the road and point at him . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

keebs made it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

durt, how did the boy do at his game in pinehurst?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

everyone is leaving


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too bro, but he was WAY too alive for me to jump on him and cut 'em.  Guess Nic woulda tomahawked him.
> 
> Got blood all over my shorts and shirt from loading him, Dawn's gonna freak !!!  Cop looked about 18, ( erybody looks young at my age) I told him I should grab my gut and stumble out in the road and point at him . . .


Pour peroxide on the blood before you wash, it should help if not get all of it out.............. you did a good deed!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs made it


I had to get payroll turned in first, I didn't want the natives to turn on me!


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Steph?



Idjit....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

hankus?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> Idjit....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Pour peroxide on the blood before you wash, it should help if not get all of it out.............. you did a good deed!
> 
> I had to get payroll turned in first, I didn't want the natives to turn on me!


sure sure sure.. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hankus?



non counting idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

im beng nice today durt.  but tell the wife i said hey tomorrow, please


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

i cut grass yesterday... was kinda nice, got to clearmy already empty head


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

I know this isnt the religious forum but, um, has anyone read the stuff about biblical prophecy and the upcoming blood moons?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a lil excitement on the way home this morning, glimpsed something on the side of the road and it was a hit buck.  Nice 2 1/2 yr old 10ptr with broken tines and both back legs were broken.  Busiest road in the county at that time of the morning with work traffic and a TON of school buses.  Didn't want the kiddies seeing me putting him down on the side of the road.  Called the local yocals and was told NOT to shoot.  Took them about 10 minutes to get there.  I REALLY hate to see a animal suffer.  Anyway, Barney shows up and I knew it was gonna cost him a buncha paper work to discharge his weapon and asked him did he want me to dispatch the wounded buck.  He said that would help him out, then I got to thinking in todays society if a school bus load of kids, or some liberal came by and saw me doing it, I could of been in trouble.  So Barney pops him with a .40, took 2 shots, both of 'em good, but that buck didn't wanna die, I shoulda just slit his throat.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics, but everytime I got close to him he was steady trying to crawl off.
> 
> ...



Dang 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, in trying to get a photo of the eclipse of the moon and to show the "Blood Moon" as such, this was a photo showing "Blood's Moon" earlier this morning.







mudracing101 said:


> Crickett?



Here!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know this isnt the religious forum but, um, has anyone read the stuff about biblical prophecy and the upcoming blood moons?


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt, how did the boy do at his game in pinehurst?



He played one of the best offensive games he has ever played......we won't talk about last Friday though......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Think I'll put my bloody shirt back on and when Dawn gets up, lay on the floor, writhing, and hollering I've been shot...


I dunno, mebbe a bad idear, I called her last week and told her the chiro had broke my back and I was being airlifted to Augusta.  She was in tears when I got home 5 minutes later, thankin they mighta been tears of joy . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Crickett, youll have to do a search on it.. its interesting...

Durt, we all have off days.  Glad he did good is the other game tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

rydert said:


> He played one of the best offensive games he has ever played......we won't talk about last Friday though......





Can't be a hero every week bro .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

quack, dont do you pretty wife like that.. that poor gal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll put my bloody shirt back on and when Dawn gets up, lay on the floor, writhing, and hollering I've been shot...
> 
> 
> I dunno, mebbe a bad idear, I called her last week and told her the chiro had broke my back and I was being airlifted to Augusta.  She was in tears when I got home 5 minutes later, thankin they mighta been tears of joy . .



I think you should just wash the shirt and tell Dawn youve missed her lately.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 8, 2014)

Morning smart people..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

i bet quack dont know how to open the washing machine door


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey, again, FuZZ


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 8, 2014)

high five HFH


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet quack dont know how to open the washing machine door



Or tell the difference between it and the dryer.


----------



## rydert (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im beng nice today durt.  but tell the wife i said hey tomorrow, please


Idjit...for tomorrow 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett, youll have to do a search on it.. its interesting...
> 
> Durt, we all have off days.  Glad he did good is the other game tho


Thanks


Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't be a hero every week bro .


Wise words...I don't fuss at him, I let the coaches do that... I Just enjoy watching him play...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

quack said his washer got to hot and shunk his clothes.. and dey was still durty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

I still remember my grandma putting clothes on her clothes line.  jeans and shirts would be stiff but man, sheets would be so soft...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll put my bloody shirt back on and when Dawn gets up, lay on the floor, writhing, and hollering I've been shot...
> 
> 
> I dunno, mebbe a bad idear, I called her last week and told her the chiro had broke my back and I was being airlifted to Augusta.  She was in tears when I got home 5 minutes later, thankin they mighta been tears of joy . .



Bad Quack 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett, youll have to do a search on it.. its interesting...



I'll look it up in a little while. I gotta go unpack some kitchen boxes. Later y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i bet quack dont know how to open the washing machine door





I take care of my baybay Louie, I cook, clean,(well not really, do emptying trash and ashtrays count??)



She's havin tube steak tonight !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

i bet she's super excited about tonight; Quack.  Excellent dinner choice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Im is toooooooooo !!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

be sure to post pics in the cooking forum


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Great advice as always hom03 !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Po Nancy don't know what to say, that's what happens when you have kidzz vs da other . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

that's what i'm here for


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

Po Nancy is probably jealous of Dawn.  He would like that for din din


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwwww Hail !!




I betta crash, fo I getz da banded . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's what i'm here for



Speachless  . . .  




hdm03 said:


> Po Nancy is probably jealous of Dawn.  He would like that for din din





Nope, ain't gonna say it. . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

PM sent to quack...  chose to self moderate


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too bro, but he was WAY too alive for me to jump on him and cut 'em.  Guess Nic woulda tomahawked him.
> 
> Got blood all over my shorts and shirt from loading him, Dawn's gonna freak !!!  Cop looked about 18, ( erybody looks young at my age) I told him I should grab my gut and stumble out in the road and point at him . . .





Worst whoopin` I ever got was from a deer with a broke spine. Stepped up to cut her throat, she kicked me down, and it got vicious for a minute or two. I think I even bit her once. She near bout made me cut myself. Got in the clear and put a pistol ball in her eye.  

Two things I learned in life way back then. Don`t try to hold one down, and don`t try to drown one. And back in those days, I was fairly tough, or at least I thought I was.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic bit a deer????  

I bet that was a sight to see!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic, we used to trap hogs alot.  I can tell you. a 100lbs deer can mess up a hog trap worse than a 200 lbs hog.  It amazes me at some of the damage Iv seen them do


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Worst whoopin` I ever got was from a deer with a broke spine. Stepped up to cut her throat, she kicked me down, and it got vicious for a minute or two. I think I even bit her once. She near bout made me cut myself. Got in the clear and put a pistol ball in her eye.
> 
> Two things I learned in life way back then. Don`t try to hold one down, and don`t try to drown one. And back in those days, I was fairly tough, or at least I thought I was.





Well broNic, for ONCE I knew better, especially after working a 12hr midnight shift, and I'm alot heavier than you are. I've seen what a half alive deer can do.  Thank the good Lawd common sense prevailed, and it wasn't a Sat night on the Crown . . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2014)

Good Mornin to all. Looks like a wreslin match in here. LOLs ttyl


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic bit a deer????
> 
> I bet that was a sight to see!



I had to have some relief!! I had bruises on bruises.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well broNic, for ONCE I knew better, especially after working a 12hr midnight shift, and I'm alot heavier than you are. I've seen what a half alive deer can do.  Thank the good Lawd common sense prevailed, and it wasn't a Sat night on the Crown . . .



That was back in them "hamburger" days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Lock-R-Down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

welcome back jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Morning y'all....sitting on da plane waiting for departure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I had to have some relief!! I had bruises on bruises.
> 
> 
> 
> That was back in them "hamburger" days.





Gotcha !! 




Welcome back Chiefbrohole !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> welcome back jeff fa fa



Thanks bOOM bOOM......gotta crying baby couple rows back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10- fo, Quack!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks bOOM bOOM......gotta crying baby couple rows back.



go back there, start coughing and tell the mom you just visited africa....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm ready to fly this pop stand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2014)

Airplane mode...catch up with y'all in a few he's.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2014)

crop dust; Jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

whats a few he's?  hdm03 is prolly shaking with excitement


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

hdm03 start a new won


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 8, 2014)

Im retired from startin a driveler


----------

